# WoW - Funny Stories



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Juli 2010)

Gleich vorab, ich verfolge keine Pläne die Regierung zu stürtzen, will weder Unternehmen, spezielle Spieler/Klassen/Rasse etc. beleidigen, sondern euch nur zum schmunzeln bringen.

Wenns euch gefällt: freut mich, wenn nicht, verfatzt euch gefälligst wieder!
Es folgen rein fiktive Geschichten, quasi Produkte meiner Langeweile, viel Spaß...

(Bitte bedenkt bei jedem Wort, das es ironisch gemeint sein KÖNNTE )

Seite 1

*1.* *Es ist geil ein Arschloch zu sein!* - Was reich werden mit Gefriertruhen zutun hat...
*2. Kriegshymnenschlucht - Ein Sommermärchen* - Hexer können keine Flaggen tragen? Das seh ich anders!
*3. Interview: **Liebe, Leid und Klimaerwärmung - *Arthas mit Führungsrolle überfordet

Seite 3

*4.* *Blizzard presents: The fast and furious* - Mein kleiner Pwnyhof
*5. T10* - Style me, Baby!
*6. The horrible slow Player with the extremly unefficent brain - *Das Märchen vom sehr niedrigen Intelligenz-kuh-zient.

Seite 4

*7. Feuer, Eis und Dosenbrot - *Sonnen- und Schattenaccounts in einem ganz anderen Licht
*8. Barlows inoffizieller Schamanenblog - *Die steinewerfenden, luftpustenden, warmduschenden, feuerwerkskörperverschlucker!

Seite 5

*9. Barlows inoffizieller Todesritterblog - *Vom tot sein und sterben lassen.
*10. Kartofel hat geadded* - Das Tagebuch des Schreckens!

_________


*1.* *Es ist geil ein Arschloch zu sein!*

_ 	* Was reich werden mit Gefriertruhen zutun hat..._


Es gibt Tage, an denen steht man gern auf und geht zur Arbeit. Es gibt Tage, an denen man steht man ungern auf und geht zur Arbeit. 
Und es gibt Tage, an denen wäscht man lieber 3 bissige Pitbulls in einem Planschbecken auf der A3 während der Hauptverkehrszeit, 
als zur Arbeit zu gehen - und an eben diesen Tage entstehen solche Geschichten...

So, endlich Zuhause und bereit auf einen Sprung in die virtuelle Welt. Während ich den Startknopf meines PC's drücke, 
fällt mir wieder ein, was für eine lahme Krücke ich doch habe. Mit Tetris schon fast überfordert, Marke "Alter Mann der 
über die Straße will und sich dann doch nicht traut". 3 Tassen Kaffee und 2 zerbissene Tastaturen später sehe ich den 
Windowsbildschirm erscheinen und das heute in nur 8 Minuten und 21 Sekunden - für meine Verhältnisse ein 7-Sekunden-Sprint auf 100m...

Nachdem die erste Hürde gemeistert ist, starte ich mit geübtem Doppeklick WoW und nachdem auch hier wieder wertvolle 
Augenblicke meines Daseins ins Nirgendwo verschwinden, sehe ich den blauen WotlK-Screen mit einem hübsch verfassten 
4-Zeiler seitens Blizzard, dass irgendwann zwischen jetzt und 2026 die Wartungsarbeiten beendet werden. 
Ich habe etwas die Vorfreude verloren und suche im Nebenraum schonmal mein 2-Man-Zelt um vor meinem PC zu kampieren - immerhin dauern die Einloggzeiten länger als die Wartezeiten der 34 Million Tokio Hote Groupies vor eben diesen Konzerten.
Guck einer an, da lächeln mich 8 ICC25 Hero equipte Charaktere, ein Banktroll und ein Spamorc vom Bildschirm her an.

Ratlos mit wem ich mich einloggen soll, wähle ich meinen Spamorc und klicke "Welt betreten". Es folgt eine halbe Stunde, 
durchwachsen von "Deine Mutter- und Chuck Norris-Witzen", bis ich leicht amüsiert wieder auslogge- Und hey, schau mal einer an! 
Wieder so ein Depp hat fast jeden Eisklingenpfeil einzeln für 7 Gold das Stück gekauft, was für blinde Alditütenbemaler heute 
wieder unterwegs sind. Da ich nun durch einen Spieler, der dringen von einem Optiker adoptiert werden sollte, 
rund 7000 Öcken verdient habe, 
stellt sich mir die Frage - Was mach' ich nun damit? Nach einer Sendung "Wer wird Millionär" ist mir klar geworden: 
ich verscheuer Gold für Geld!
Aber wie macht man das am geschicktesten? Mein Spamorc hat einen viel zu guten Ruf, um als Goldverkaufssklave 
missbraucht zu werden und auch der Banktroll wird sein Dasein weiter zwischen Bank und Auktionshaus fristen.
Ich muss wohl oder übel einen meiner 3 Paladine löschen! Das ist allerdings ein schwerwiegender Schritt, immerhin 
ist jeder der 3 so "Pro" equipt, dass Noobs durch alleiniges anschauen meiner Items, auf denen überall in Zeile 1 "Heroisch" 
vermerkt ist, 
in eine Art Schokstarre verfallen.
Ich entscheide mich an dieser Stelle für "Boonpwner", meinen Vergelterpaladin, der schon da war, als ich den Account bei 
Ebay gekauft habe. Die Buchstaben des Wortes LÖSCHEN verschwimmen augenblicklich auf der Tastatur, sodass ich wohl 
oder übel meinen Druiden löschen muss. Seltsam dieser "Selbstschutz"...Wie gut, dass ich mich von Blizzard nicht beeinflussen 
lasse! Denen zeig ich's, jetzt lösch ich den Druiden!
Gleiches Vorhaben, gleiches Ergebnis, es ist kein Buchstabe mehr zu treffen... merkwürdig...
Ok, dann eben eine Klasse, die Bliazzard nur ins Spiel implementiert hat, damit man weiß wie es sich anfühlt. 
mit einem Charakter unterwegs zu sein, der sich aus Blättern und Powerrangerüberresten eine Rüstung gebaut hat. Der Jäger.
Hier treffe ich die Buchstaben ohne Probleme - man merkt welche Klassen Blizzard gern hat und welche nicht - tja, 
dumm nur, dass ich unterbezahlte GMs in 53 Minuten sowieso wieder nerve, damit sie meinen Ramschjäger samt 
Zubehör wieder herstellen.
Nun habe ich einen Charakterplatz frei, entscheiden wir uns also für eine Rasse, Horde versteht sich:

Troll - nääää, da gibts schon zu viele von in dern Foren
Taure - Mutti hat immer gesagt, man soll nicht mit dem Essen spielen
Untot - Wer spielt schon freiwillig mit den Überresten von Naddel?
Ork - Ich mochte Hulk eh noch nie, ausserdem gefällt mir Tim Tailors Grunzen viel besser

Geistesblitz!

Ein männlicher Blutelf!
Die gehören einer weit verbreiteten Minderheit an, denen kann man selbst bei illegalen Goldverkäufen nichts anhaben!
Erstaunt über meine ungetrübten geistigen Fähigkeiten, die laut Psychologen sowieso nur auf zielen ; klicken ; töten basieren, 
erstelle ich: "Rosalindix".
Richtig, mit so einem tollen Namen fällt man zwischen den ganzen Chaosbashor'n, Déáthkníght's, Arthas und Pornopowner'n 
gar nicht weiter auf.
Dann gehen wir mal 13 &#8364; für den nächsten Monat zusammenschachern.
Nachdem mein männlicher Blutelf-Schurke den Weg nach Silbermond gefunden hat, starte ich meine Altersvorsorgeaktion und beginne mein "Vk 7000g für 13&#8364; w/me plx"-Makro zu spammen. Nach 20 Minuten jedoch nicht ein Einziges Angebot...Da fällt mir auf, dass ich fehlerfrei geschrieben habe! Sofort ändere ich das Makro in "Verkauve 7k Golt für 13 Eus w/m plis" - und Wahnsinn! 
Ich sollte Geschäftmann werden!Zwischen den 3 letzten Handelschannelspams sehe ich 23 Interessenten! Unschlüssig wem ich das Geld für meinen nächsten "Schuss" abknöpfen soll, entscheide ich mich für einen Paladin namens "Gefriertruhe". Bei diesem Namen gehe ich davon aus, dass es bis auf die Geldübergabe, die vermutlich per Post stattfindet, da sojemand bestimmt keine 
Überweisung gebacken kriegt, keine weiteren Probleme geben wird.
Als er mir dann noch erzählt, dass man ihn heute im Auktionshaus total mit Eisklingenpfeilen über den Tisch gezogen habe, 
musste ich herzhaft lachen 
- Ist das Leben nicht schön?

Höchst zufrieden über 13 Stundenlohn logge ich um, ich bin schön, hab viel Zeit, also gehe ich farmen. Druide "Browny" mit 
seinem Epicflitzer ist dafür genau der Richtige. Wie sonst soll man skillenden Level 78er Noobs das Erz vor der Nase wegfarmen?
Mein Ziel: Eiskrone - Meine Mission: Titanvorkommen finden.
Als hätte Blizzard gemerkt, dass ich mich eingeloggt habe, despawnen sämtliche Titanvorkommen der WoWelt ins Nirgendwo. 
Ich denke mir: naja, wozu bist du Alchi? Dann farmste eben Saronit! So farme ich 2 Stunden lang, nichtmal die reichen Vorkommen, nope, nur die kleinen, in denen man maximal 2 Erze und 1 kristallisierten Schatten findet. Jedoch freue ich mich als Ingenieur, denn ich kann genau ausrechnen:

Wenn 2 Kristalle 1000 Pfeile ergeben und ich die für 7000g verscheuern kan, dann hab ich jetzt schon mindestens den 
nächsten halben Monat sogut wie bezahlt. Doch dann flackert plötzlich ein gelbes Püntklein auf der Karte auf! 
Kann das... ist das...ein TITANVORKOMMEN! Geifernd setze ich mich auf meinen rot-blau karierten Protodrachen 
und düse davon. Noch 3 Sekunden, dann 
bin ich da, Noch 2, Noch eine - Noch 0,198474 - DESPAWNT! Blizzards Phasing funktioniert genauso gut wie das einbauen der 
Gaspedale bei Toyota - Rückrufaktion inklusive!

Extremst genervt wende ich mich sichereren Goldquellen zu: Dailyquests. Am bequemsten natürlich in Dalaran. Wer könnte 
das besser als mein Schamane, Schockfrosten und grillen auf niedrier Flamme im Preis inbegriffen - so stands jedenfalls in 
der Ebayanzeige.
Als erstes holen wir für die Angellehrerin abgetrennte Gliedmaßen aus irgendwelchen 0815 Gewässern. Während ich mich 
frage wie man aus einem Arm eine Angel baut, gebe ich besagte Quest und schau beim Kochlehrer meines Vertrauens vorbei. 
Nicht italienisch, nicht englisch, nur richtig blutig.
Heute sollen wir Rhinowürstchen machen. Wie Tim Mälzer nur ohne Sprechgeschwindigkeitm die es von 0 auf 100 in einer 
zerhackten Tomate schafft. Also, Rhinowürstchen.... nicht mein Geschmack, aber was soll's. Hier und da etwas Unkraut 
gerupft, 4 Ratten so breitgetreten, dass sie als Steaks durchgehen würden und servieren. Man muss aber anmerken: 
Die hordschische Kantine ist etwas anders als bei der Allianz! Bei denen heißt es auf dem Menüschild "In der Kantine 
essen heute alle Mitarbeiter". 
In der hordischen Version gehts etwas rustikaler zu: "Inder kann Tine essen. Häute alle Mitarbeiter". 

Nachdem wir dann doch lieber Kartoffelpuffer gegessen haben (Schön blöd wenn man das Fell bei den Ratten nicht 
abzieht, haarige Steaks schmecken wie Bio-leck mich doch) mache ich mich auf den Weg dem eigentlichen Sinn des 
Spiels zu folgen: Posen. 
Noch während ich auf dem Weg zu meine Stammplatz bin, bemerke ich erste Ruckler, die man etwas mit dem 
Fahrverhalten von Lindsay Lohan vergleichen könnte. 
Sie sind überall und man kann nichts dagegen machen. Und da passiert es auch schon, der viertelstündige - Disconnect


____________


Verzeiht mir eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler, ich bin auch nur ein Mensch.
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch! ^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Juli 2010)

*2. Kriegshmynenschlucht - Ein Sommermärchen...
*_ * Hexer können keine Flaggen tragen? Das seh' ich anders..._ 

Ort: Donnerfels
Temperatur: 27°
Die Frisur sitzt.

Es ist nicht unwichtig, dies bei einem auf's BG wartenden Untoten zu erwähnen, immerhin kann sich jedes Haar im 
Bruchteil einer Sekunde samt der oberen Schädeldecke verabschieden.
Also, während ich mit dem Kampfmeister der Kriegshymnenschlucht gepflegten Smalltalk betrieb, kamen wir zum 
Thema Berufe. Nachdem ich erzähle, dass ich Kürschner und Lederverarbeiter aus Leidenschaft bin, kommt ein 
überraschend schneller BG-Invite.
Fieser Hexer muss man eben sein.

Während ich noch unsere 3 Paladine anbettele, mir SdK zu buffen, statt mich mit +93 Manareg. alle 5 Sekunden 
herumrennen zu lassen, startet die Schlacht.
Und wenn ein Hexer loslegt geht es richtig rund, oder wie Schwaben sagen würden: "Doa legs di nieda".
Doch bevor das passiert müssen wir aufmounten, womit wir beim Klischee No. 1 angekommen sind, Makros!

- Aufmounten ist mit einem Makro verknüpft
- Begleiter beschwören ist mit einem Makro verknüpft
- Das /Spitmakro ist mit einem Makro verknüpft

Hexer haben für ALLES Makros, ich glaube sogar für's Ein- und Ausatmen.
Naja, so dachte ich mir, machst du eben mal was Neues. In Blizzardlogik folgt, was mir in 3 Wochen entsetzlicher, 
geistiger Arbeit für ein Geniestreich gelungen ist (Ich hatte nur einen Stift - KEINE Tastatur!!!!)

Meine eigenen Patchnotes:

- Aufmounten UND Begleiter beschwören sind mit EINEM Makro verknüpft
- Das /Spitmakro wurde mit dem /LOLmakro verknüpft, so ist es Spielern möglich weitere 28 Tasten neu zu belegen
- Ein neues /BÄÄÄÄÄÄM!-makro wird nächste Woche eingefügt um das /Spit-LOLmakro zu ersetzen
- Kleinere Rechtschreibfehler wie das 5-fache Ä in BÄÄÄÄÄM! wurden korrigiert
- Es wurde ein neuer Begleiter hinzugefügt, man kann nun gegnerische Hexer zähmen, füttern und wickeln

Voller Tatendrang und mit Rückendeckung sämtlicher optimierter Makros stürze ich mich in den Kampf. Während ich einen 
Kill nach dem anderen abräume und von jedem einen Screenshot zum Ausdrucken mache, sehe ich eine 5er Gruppe an 
unserem Friedhof.
Paldina "Roxxi" , Schurken "Klaus & Kläuser" , sowie Krieger "Bummcharles" und Priester 
(vermutlich Argentinischer herkunft) "Ichwarsnix" machen ein nettes Kaffeekränzchen mit allen im Spiel erhältlichen 
Leckereien. Torten, Bier, Punsch, Ratte-auf-Rollsplitt, einem Sonnenschirm und natürlich Seifenblasen 
(Für die übrigens Roxxi zuständig war).
Während ich die 2. Flagge im Alleingang erobere, kreischt mir mein Addon bei jedem Kill durch einen DoT, 
was etwa alle 3,5 Sekunden passiert, ein "ABSO-FUCKIN-LUTLY" ins Ohr. Wenn ihr euch fragt wo die 4 verbliebenen 
Spieler waren, nun...
... dieses Vollpfosten-Quartett hüpfte aufgeregt um unsere Flagge herum und schrie per /yell, warum man denn diese 
Flagge nicht aufnehmen könne, die Allianzler können das ja schließlich auch. Während ich der 1. staatlich anerkannten 
Tupperwarenschutztruppe erklärte, dass man verdammt noch eins nur gegnerische Flaggen aufnehmen könne, kam 
Bummcharles heulend um die Ecke, 
der sich beim Kaffeeklatsch wohl auf ein Blümchen gesetzt hat, dass seinen Angaben zufolge "Jeeeheeeetz dooooooood iiihiiiiis". 
Harte Schale, nichts im Hirn.
Augenrollend, dass Eltern ihren 5-jährigen Bälgern dieses Killerspiel in die Hand drücken und sie dann in BG's einloggen, 
nur um den Bienchen- und Blümchensachen des Lebens nachgehen zu können, versuchte ich unsere Flagge zu verteidigen.
Ich erledige mit einem Handwisch 2 Gnomkrieger, und frage mich, was wohl passiert wäre, wenn mich der Draeneimagier 
gesheept hätte, während die beiden auf mich zugestürmt sind.
Ich töte besagten Magier, und werde von 3 Paladinen im Stunlock um die Ecke gebracht. Getragen werden wäre cooler, 
um die Ecke gerezzt werden ist auch Ok.
Ich fasse zusammen: Flagge weg und die 4 Klappspaten stehen immer noch in der Gegend rum, ohne sich zu rühren - 
sowas mag bei Mediamarkt als Verkäufer funktionieren, nach dem Motto "Was ich nicht sehe, 
kann mich nicht auf Produkte ansprechen" - jedoch ist für sowas ein IQ von mindestens über Zimmertemperatur notwendig.

Rückblende zum Friedhof:
Der pöbelnde Allianzmob hat alles weggeputzt, während der gegnerische Flaggenträger mit Arthritis-geplagter 
Geschwindigkeit über das BG kriecht. Hier sieht aus wie bei einem WWE Kägigmatch. Nur eben ohne Käfig und mit dem 
Unterschied, dass die WWE nicht da ist. Jedoch sehe ich einen oder besser gesagt eine Überlebende! Roxxi! 
Sie überlebt tatsächlich - zwar werde ich nichtmehr mitbekommen, wie sie in Dalaran im Gasthaus ankommt, 
aber immerhin sind wir nicht alle tot.
Mit einem Paladin weniger und 4 Kackboons, wie sie unfähiger nicht sein könnten, erstürmen wir den allianz'schen 
Flaggenraum.
Keiner da. Sind wohl im Urlaub. Und hey, sogar ein Heiler ist mit vorne: Biobaum! Wenn das kein Spaziergang wird! 
Denkste...
tatsächlich scheint besagte Flagge unbewacht zu sein und Biobaum findet diese dermaßen sympathisch, 
dass er sie auf ein kleines Dinner mit in unseren Flaggenraum nehmen will. Er scheint viele Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen 
sich und der Flagge zu sehen. Naja, beide sind aus Holz und... joar, Holz. Das dachte sich die beiden Schurken auch und 
sägten entsprechenden Baum in 0,2 Sekunden ab.
Und mit einer Logik, die jeden 3-jährigen Windelpupser vor Neid hätte erblassen lassen, stellt er fest: "Das war wohl nix!"

Nachdem ich Biobaum nahegelegt hatte, einen Job als Treibholz anzufangen, hatte ich auch schon die Flagge auf dem Rücken! 
Ich dachte mir: "Yes, gleich hast du deine 100 WS gewonnen" als hinter mir ein durch 6 Operationen und 11 Fläschchen 
verkleinerter Gnomschurke auftauch, den man selbst mit Zoom des Hubble-Teleskops' direkt vor dem Bildschirm nicht erkannt hätte.
Panisch versuche ich ihn weg-zu-fearen. Leider war ich zu langsam.
Doch dort am Horizont! Diese Gestalt, diese von Licht umhüllten Umrisse! Mein Held, mein Ret-... BIOBAUM!?.... Biobaum... ......... .........
Nach dem Motto: Auch ein Blinder Baum kann wurzeln, hoffe ich inständig, dass er in 20 Sekunden die genau 3 Tastenschläge 
vollbringt, die uns zum Sieg führen. Wucherwurzeln, Nachwachsen und Verjüngung. Nix da - meine, in einem Baum manifestierte 
Hoffnung ist leider hoffnungslos oom und sucht vermutlich Anregen im Zauberbuch.

Mit meinem letzten GS, meiner Insignie und den Tempostiefeln, die Blizzard ausnahmsweise mal schmeichelhaft nahe an unsere 
Flagge programmiert hat, gewinne ich das Ding, für mich, die Gruppe, Deutschland und natürlich: Omi.
Überglücklich, diese Blamage, die nahtlos an Daniel Kübelböcks Gurkenlasterunfall angeknüpft hätte beendet zu haben, 
tauche ich in Dönerfels auf, wo mir ein Erfolg in einer Art und Weise entgegenploppt der sagen will "Du bist toll". 
So stehe ich vor dem leicht verängstigten WS-Anmelder. Er fragt mich, ob wir gewonnen haben und warum mein 
Mana nur halb voll sei. Ich entgegne ihm, dass ich das mit Milch von glücklichen Kühen schnell ändern könne.

Zurzeit melde ich mich jetzt in Orgrimmar an, während Cairne eine Neubesetzung des Anmelders für die 
Kriegshymnenschlucht sucht, naja mit diesen knuddeligen Hulks kann man sich die Zeit eh besser vertreiben!


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Juli 2010)

*3. Interview: Liebe, Leid und Klimaerwärmung*
_
* Arthas mit Führungsrolle überfordert 
_
Ich bin neuerdings unter die Reporter gegangen und mal ehrlich, wen kann man besser interviewen 
als den Lichking himself?
Interview in Eiskrone - Irgendwann im Winter, oder Herbst.... ach is' eh immer kalt hier.

Nachdem ich an der Spitze der Eiskronenzitadelle angekommen bin, sehe ich tiefes, blaues, ewiges Eis - und einen 
daraus geschnitzten Kinderhochstuhl - definitiv der Frostthron.
Nach diesem Kommentar zeigt mir Arthi' natürlich die kalte Schulter, aber hey, der Klimawandel kommt, er wird schon 
früher oder später auftauen. Nach vielen Kindheitserinnerungen, in denen er mir erzählt, wie gern er Mädchenpuppen 
zu Zombies umgeschhminkt hat und dass er immer Minderwertigkeitskomplexe gegenüber seiner Mutter hatte, weil sie einen Kopf 
größer als er war, sprachen wir zunächst über sein Vorbild: Michael Jackson.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt bemerke ich wie ein Zombie neben uns steht, der jeden Gammelfleischjournalisten reich gemacht hätte: Bernd.
Er scheint soetwas wie Arthas' Egostütze zu sein, quasi sein persönlicher MR. Smithers. Naja, weiter geht's. Dann klagt der 
Boss der Bosse, dass er keinen staatlichen Zuschuss für die Heizung bekäme und er deswegen schon Blasenentzündung 
3. Grades hat. Als Ex-Paladin sollte man meinen, etwas gegen Inkontinenz tun zu können, aber hier muss Blizzard wohl noch eine "Urin 
entfernen"- Fähigkeit gegen Blasenschwäche hinzufügen.

Jedenfalls sprachen dann über die Ereignisse, die sich seit seiner Amtseinsetzung zugetragen haben, Stichwort: Naxxramas.
Und damit habe ich wohl einen wunden Punkt getroffen. Er beschwerte sich über den Vandalismus, den letzte Woche "10 bekiffte, totschlagssüchtige Vorstadtjugendliche" in Naxxramas veranstaltet haben. Laut Arthas hat Flickwerk keine Lust mehr zu spielen, 
Grobbolus ist total geknickt, seitdem man ihn "Pickelface" gerufen hatte, Gluth apportiert keine Zombies mehr und zwischen ihm und 
Thaddius sei 
"das Knistern verschwunden".
Auch die Seuchenschutzpolizei, bestehend aus Noth, Heigan und dem Schimmelpilz auf 2 Beinen konnten nichts ausrichten und haben
 sich derart verausgabt, dass sie mit einer Erkältung im Krankenhaus liegen.
Arthas erbost sich weiter:"Sie waren vorbereitet und hatten sogar Insektenspray für die Spinnen dabei - dabei wollte ich nur 
bedrohte Tierarten schützen! Nichtmal mein M-Team konnte dem Einhalt gebieten...
Zuerst ließen sie Razouvius von seinen eigenen Leuten niedermachen, noch nicht mal den alten Gothic, der mir zu Halloween immer 
ein paar Kürbisse erntet, haben sie in Ruhe gelassen. Und dann haben mir die 10 Spinner auch noch mein einziges Hobby genommen: 
Das Pferderennen!
Und zwar in dem sie meine 4 Jockeys auseinander genommen haben." Tja, wie wärs mit malen, oder Aktzeichnungen? Ok, da ich das 
so genau eh nicht wissen wollte, frage ich auch garnicht.
"Und von Kel'thuzad will ich garnicht anfangen, der arme trauert immer noch um Mr. Bigglesworth, welches Tier kann so eine kleine, 
süße Katze töten?" Naja, dachte ich mir: Alles was Hunger hat und größer ist als der Flohzirkus. "Mein Kumpel ist total am Boden 
zerstört, er hat keine Katze mehr, jeder der mit ihm pokern würde verkriecht sich abends vor den 10 Zombiesrassisten und allgemein 
kann ihn keiner mehr leiden."

Stille.

Mitfühlend, wie Bildreporter nun mal sind, wechsle ich das Thema und frage ihn nach seinem Liebesleben.
Er ist merkwürdig verschlossen und ich bemerke, dass Bernd auf einemal auch etwas kastenförmig wirkt - eher wie eine 
versiegelte Truhe, weniger wie ein Brot. So wie die Aldizentrale um Punkt 15 Uhr an einem Freitagnachmittag.
Bevor ich eine bestimmte Parallele ziehe, möchte ich wieder möglichst schnell das Thema wechseln.

Nach der Frage, ob er sich einsam fühlt, erwidert er sehr gereizt: "You are not prepared". Naja, mit einer Prepaidkarte kann ich hier 
sowieso nicht viel anfangen und dass Blizzard mehr Sachen als Müll mit dem grünen Punkt recycled, war auch klar.
Erneuter Themenwechsel. Wie jeder große Anführer der auf sich was hält, hat auch Arthas Freizeitbeschäftigungen: Frostwyrm 
wiedererwecken, Geißelwellen über das Land rollen lassen, Fußball gucken, Biereis lutschen. Aber am liebsten gibt er seinen 
Untergebenen das Gefühl, das er für sie da ist. Bowling sorgt für Auflockerung. In der Regel lockern sich aber dabei nur die Knochen 
der Zombies, die Arthas als Pins festgefroren hat.

Nun, da er gute Laune hat, frage ich, ob er sich nicht binden will und wer hätte das gedacht, Arthas ist auch ein Scherzkeks!
"Lieber auf Bahngleise als an eine Frau" antwortet er.
Ich witttere eine Sensationsstorie. "Dann wohl lieber an Männer?" frage ich ihn.
Diesen Gesichtsausdruck von ihm kann man nur so beschreiben: Bruce Darnell und Roberto Blanco haben eine romantische Nacht 
miteinander verbracht und erfahren gerade, dass sie schwanger sind. Jetzt guckt ihr so, wie Arthas ausgesehen hat.
Als er peinlich berührt abwinkt, biete ich ihm an eine Zeitungsanzeige aufzugeben:

"Großer, blonder Schönling, mit fable für coole Klamotten und 
seelenfressende Schwerter, mit Vermögen und vielen Untergebenen, 
einer 4000m² Wohnung, Sinn für Humor und einem gS von 6666 
sucht Ihn für gemeinsame Winterabende vor dem Kristallfeuer."


Mit klappt fast die Kinnlade runter, vor lachen, als ich ihm erkläre das "gS" in einer Zeitungsanzeige für "geringfügig Senil" steht. 
Arthas lacht mit, das Eis scheint gebrochen. Mit einem selbstgemachten Zwergensofteis führt mich Arthi' in seiner Wohnung herum,
alles nur das Feinste vom Feinen!
Vereiste Mahagonitüren, feinster vereister Mamor und eine vereiste Gokartbahn, die wegen Schneeglätte gerade nicht befahrbar ist.
Nachdem wir an seiner Trophäensammlung vorbeigegangen sind, frage ich ihn, wie er es geschafft hat, Rainer Calmund einzufrieren. 
Stolz sagt er, dass man das nur während seines Verdauungschlafes machen könne, da er sich sonst zu wild, bei dem Verzehr kleinerer
 Weiswurstlaster, bewegen würde.

Nachdem wir noch eine Runde Schlitten gefahren sind, werde ich zum Ausgang begleitet, wo anscheinend eine Horde Hippies gerade 
gegen Arthas' Weltverbesserungspläne protestiert. Der Anführer, der sich selber "Tirion - The Peacemaker - Fordring nennt, beginnt 
Arthas mit wüsten Beleidungen zu beschimpfen. Er scheint jedoch leichte Wortfindungsschwierigkeiten zu haben, die zweifellos auf den 
Konsum südländischer Gräser zurückzuführen sind. "Du und bist und und ein.... und... schlimmer Finger, ARTHAS!" - ist das letzte was ich 
höre, während ich auf meine Privatfrostwyrm in die dalaran'sche Redaktion zurückfliege.


----------



## Luk0as (14. Juli 2010)

Geilomat Alter aber eine Sachen um super klug zu wirken Was will den ein Blutelfen Paldin mit Eispfeilen?
Er heißt schlißlich gefriertruhe die kann der doch selber Frosten.
In deiesem Sinne 

Made my Day

MFG Luki


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Juli 2010)

Wer sagt, dass er sie für den Paladin braucht? ^^


----------



## Brokulus (14. Juli 2010)

7/10

Schön geschrieben und hat mich für 5 Minuten amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luk0as (14. Juli 2010)

Es ging mir ja darum das er normale pfeile nhemen könnte und sie in die Kültruhe legt und dann gefrorenen Pfeile hat.


----------



## Mr. Susi (14. Juli 2010)

9/10 Sehr gut


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cránkyy (14. Juli 2010)

Ich fands super geschrieben...!
Gute Ideen, kann man aber noch erweitern..
8/10 
=)
Mfg


----------



## -Migu- (14. Juli 2010)

Voll mit Vorurteilen und Seitenhieben gegen Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10 musste paar mal Schmunzeln


----------



## Druidna (14. Juli 2010)

9/10 Guter text musste doch das ein oder andere mal grinsen^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ziceeth (14. Juli 2010)

Sehr gut geschrieben, 5/5 !


----------



## Koradas (14. Juli 2010)

Netter text, musste ein paar mal Schmunzeln 8/10

Ich hoffe allerdings das der Text nur ausgedacht ist


----------



## schokochrist (14. Juli 2010)

10/10 mehr!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (14. Juli 2010)

» schrieb:


> Die hordschische Kantine ist etwas anders als bei der Allianz! Bei denen heißt es auf dem Menüschild "In der Kantine essen heute
> alle Mitarbeiter".
> In der hordischen Version gehts etwas rustikaler zu: "Inder kann Tine essen. Häute alle Mitarbeiter".






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day! 9/10, schön geschrieben! der letzte punkt fehlt weil manche vergleiche etwas gezwungen wirken (als ob du unbedingt den vergleich haben wolltest und dafür den text darauf hingeschrieben hast), aber insgesamt wirklich amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## No_ones (14. Juli 2010)

11/10 GENIAL ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juli 2010)

Genial-Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## Bremgor (14. Juli 2010)

8/10, gar nicht mal schlecht! Kannst ruhig weitere schreiben. Die les ich mir dann nach einem mehrstündigen schlaf durch.


----------



## Anonymus299 (14. Juli 2010)

9/10 Freue mich auf ne Fortsetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## insertscarynamehere (15. Juli 2010)

8/10  'n paar Kleinigkeiten hier und da dann isses (find ich) perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



well done! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Püzi (15. Juli 2010)

10/10 

Würde mich aufjedenfall auf eine Fortsetzung Freuen!!


----------



## Legendary (15. Juli 2010)

Hui 9/10

Du bist quasi der neue Ohrensammler. <3

Fand ich recht amüsant, hab oft geschmunzelt und auch einiges aus meinem "WoW Alltag" wiedererkannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Juli 2010)

Schön, dass es so viel positive Resonanz gibt.
Also war ich so frei mir einen 2. Teil aus den Fingern zu saugen - hätte ich doch mehr Platzhalter gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie gesagt, die Stories sind rein fiktiv, beziehen sich auf niemand und sind höchstens in weit abgewandelter Form so passiert.


----------



## Daloy (15. Juli 2010)

super cool^^
fällt dir noch was ein? =)

10/10
war richtig lustig


----------



## Reo_MC (15. Juli 2010)

Damokles?


----------



## Resch (16. Juli 2010)

War gut, hatt mich wenigstens kurz beschäftigt, aber mal kurz Korrekturlesen schadet nicht^^


----------



## Damokles (16. Juli 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Damokles?



Ja?


----------



## Milivoje (16. Juli 2010)

Nicht mein Humor. Man muss nicht zwingend in jedem Satz sarkastisch/lustig sein. Klappt nämlich nicht und führt zu Ermüdungserscheinungen.


----------



## Anburak-G (16. Juli 2010)

» schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Hexer loslegt geht es richtig rund, oder wie Schwaben sagen würden: "Doa legs di nieda".



Klingt eher Bayrisch ;-)


----------



## Bremgor (16. Juli 2010)

Off Topic: Ich liebe den Damokles Avatar^^




Zum 2. Teil:

Ja ganz gut,vielleciht etwas übertriebene Nutzung der Sprache aber 7,5/10


----------



## jolk (16. Juli 2010)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Nicht mein Humor. Man muss nicht zwingend in jedem Satz sarkastisch/lustig sein. Klappt nämlich nicht und führt zu Ermüdungserscheinungen.



sehe ich genauso, anfangs vielleicht ganz nett, aber auf dauer nunja

und wieso müsst ihr immer wenn jemand eine geschichte schreibt ihn direkt mit jemandem anders vergleichen? der te hat einen völlig anderen schreibstil (was nicht heißen soll dass dieser schelcht ist) als ohrensammler oder damokles . . .


----------



## greenoano (16. Juli 2010)

» schrieb:


> Taure - Mutti hat immer gesagt, man soll nicht mit dem Essen spielen



Hier musste ich schon herzhaft lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten nett geschrieben 7/10^^


----------



## WhiteSeb (16. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss sagen echt Top.
Gefällt mir, genau mein Humor ^^

Fühl dich geehrt, wirst bei mir als Startseite eingerichtet.

ABER!
Nur wenn du versprichst, dass noch weitere Fortsetzungen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karli1994 (16. Juli 2010)

mir is so was ähnliches passiert ich war in kriegshymmnenschlucht ich geh richtung hordie base hinter mir waren drei schurken die mir helfen wollten die flagge zu holen so ich geh rin in die hordie base und mir stürmt ein mob wütender hordler entgegen aber die schurken haben mich verrecken lassen anstat mir zu helfen die sind stattdessen umgedreht weil sie schiss hatten


----------



## Seridan (16. Juli 2010)

Sehr gut. Schadensersatzforderung flattert dann nächste Woche in deinen Briefkasten...sitze gerade im Büro, den Rest kannst du dir denken.

Die Geschichten sind wirklich gut, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen. Die zweite fand ich einen ticken besser wie die erste, soll aber keine Kritik sein.

Ansonsten weiter so!


----------



## Kremlin (16. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ja?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war ganz angenehm zu lesen. 7/10


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. Juli 2010)

Das mein Humor nicht Jedermanns Humor ist, weiß ich, und wem es sarkastisch zu überladen ist, der muss ja nicht weiterlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe lediglich grade Zeit / Langeweile und auch Spaß am Schreiben.

Eine weitere Story ist bereits in der Planungphase.


----------



## Krudi (17. Juli 2010)

10/10 
Hab' mich ziemlich amüsiert und wieder Lust auf WoW bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter so :>


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. Juli 2010)

So, wer Arthas mal Privat kennenlernen möchte, kann das jetzt in einer neuen Story tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (21. Juli 2010)

Zur Arthas-Story:

War ganz nett, ok, aber halt dich lieber an so Geschichten wie vorher, die nur dich und fiktive Spieler betreffen.
So "Prominente" einzubauen und Geschichten über die zu erfinden ist immer schwierig und blöd.

Die Nummer mit dem "schwulen" Arthas hat mir nämlich nicht so gut gefallen :/


Aber ansonsten machst du deine Sache gut ^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. Juli 2010)

*4. Blizzard presents: The fast and the furious*

_ 	* Mein kleiner Pwnyhof_



Seit jeher ist Azeroth ziemlich groß. Zu groß um als Wanderpilger durch Sträucher und Büsche zu kriechen. Wie gut, dass Onkel Blizzard uns Reittiere in den unmöglichsten Formen und Farben an die Hand gegeben hat. Früher ist unser Budget erst mit Level 40 so richtig eingebrochen und später dann mit Level 60. Wofür eigentlich?

Tauren kriegen dämliche Mini-Nashörner, auf denen man so gut reiten kann, wie man auf einem sattellosen Fahrrad gut sitzt. Blutelfen reiten auf Brathähnchen, die in jeder Broilerbude besser aufgehoben wären als im Spiel. Dafür haben jedoch Orks und Trolle das große Los gezogen, coole Wölfe und Raporen, die allein schon 7 Gänge mehr haben als Broiler und Nashorn zusammen.
Untote lass' ich mal aussen vor, Pony reiten kann ja jeder - zumindest ist ja der Endcontent ein Pwnyhof - sogar Arthi hat aufgesattelt und droppt ein Pony.
Wir schwenken hinüber zur Allianz.
Riesige Raubkatzen. Nachtelfen. Schon cool so ein Tiger, abgesehen von den mega Haarknäulen die Silvester & Co. so rausürgen. Naja, auch ein Ferrari macht Ölflecken.
Damit kommen wir jetzt zum absolut hässlichsten Mount, seitdem es Dumbo gibt: dem Elekk.
Auf diesen bis zum Anschlag aufgepumten Plastikelefanten reiten ausgerechnet Draenei. Passt irgendwie. Nur leider funktioniert hier die Plusrechnung aus der 2. Klasse nicht (hässlich + hässlich ist weder schön noch irgendwie annehmbar, sondern nur hässlich²).
Zwerge sind auch nicht besser dran, statt auf 'nem supercooeln Eisbären zu reiten sitzen die auf Widdern. Genau, das Sternbild, nur etwas... ziegiger. 
Langsam fange ich an den Alkoholkonsum nachvollziehen zu können!
Weiter geht die wilde Fahrt. Gnome haben das ultimtive technische Fortbewegungsmittel. Vielleicht kommt sowas auch mal groß raus: Das Roboter-Langstrecken-Laufhuhn.
Mit der Geräuschkulisse eines sterbenden Trabant-Kübel (Damals sowas wie ein Auto, heute ein Pappkarton auf Rädern) fahren Gnome auf diesem Teppichmotorrad herum.
Menschen haben wieder ein Pony und die sehen nichtmal ansatzweise so toll aus wie die der Untoten - nein, hier hat die Kooperation von "Mein kleiner Ponyhof" und "Blizzard Entertainment" ihre volle verheerende Wirkung erzielt. Jedoch, viele Leute mögen Ponys! Zwar nur im Alter von 6 bis 6 1/2 Jahre, aber immerhin.
Das waren die Standartmounts, zu vergleichen mit einem in die Jahre gekommenen Hippiebus. Schauen wir uns die Luxusklasse an!

Hexer:
Kriegen natürlich eine Extrawurst. Anstatt denen auch ein 0815-Pony, Dumbo oder ein Klappfahrrad ind die Hand zu drücken, hat Blizzard einfach eine Hotte
angezündet und gesagt: "Nennt uns Gott, wir zünden nicht nur Dornbüsche an"! Ok, dann haben die fluchenden Gesellen im Winter eben einen warmen Popo.

Paladine:
Ein Pferdchen... wie... einfallsreich. Und direkt auf Paladine zugeschnitten: viel blingbling, ein 45" Monitor am Hinterkopf, Samtsattel mit Rückenprotektor 
und eine Schlachrüstung um enragende Hasen abzuwehren! Ich muss sagen, Geniestreich ohne gleichen.

Todesritter:
Werden quasi nach der 3. Quest auf einen Pferderücken gesetzt. Yoda hätte es wohl so formuliert: Das Glück der Rücken auf dem Pferde Glück liegt der Erde. 
Was das soll? Ich hab keinen Schimmer! Widmen wir uns wieder dem eigentlichen Thema...
Das Tolle an der Questreihe ist, dass wir einem Müllmann in roten Uniform seinen Gaul entwenden, mit pharmazeutischer Unterstützung durch Nasennebenhöhlenvereiterung sterben lassen, nur um das Vieh dann wiederzubeleben und trotzem nichts besonderes zu haben, da jegliche Server 
sowieso zu 89,73% von Todesrittern bevölkert werden.

Kommen wir zu den Rolls Roys unter den Mounts.
Alles was droppen kann und selten ist - ich zähle zuerst die Pferde auf, damit haben wir schon 75% der möglichen Kandidaten genannt.
Arthis Pferd ist wie jedes andere Pony, mit dem Unterschied, dass es als Bosspony eine eingebaute Rolltreppe hat.
Baron Totenschwur ist ebenfalls Pferdeliebhaber - mein Gott, sogar die Geißel ist von dem Schwachsinn korruptiert worden.
Es folgen 3 weitere Seiten die ich euch aber ersparen möchte.

Eines der wohl begehrtesten Mounts ist wohl der zulianische Tiger. Millionen von Spielern hauen Tigerboss Thekal 3.-täglich auf die Fresse, nur um auf einem 
Zirkustiger zu reiten.
Leider gelingt das Todesrittern und Paladinen viel zu oft mit viel zu großem Erfolg. Ich glaube diese beiden Klassen bekommen mit der Charaktererstellung 
einen Gutschein darüber, beim 1. Versuch diesen orangenen Flohbeutel gedroppt zu bekommen.
Andere farmen schon so lange, dass sie nicht mal mehr in der Lage sind ihre Rente abzuheben.
Naja, was soll's man muss sowieso erstmal Gold für ein Level 20 Mount (Mit einem verrosteten Roller zu vergleichen), dann die Moneten für ein Level 40 Mount (Immerhin schonmal ein Mountainbike) bis hin zum Level 60 Hosenbodenuntersatz zusammenkratzen (wo man für einen Mini quasi Unsummen blechen muss)
 bis dann endlich Level 80 erreicht ist und man sich epische Fluggefühl kauft, jedoch nur Air-Berlin-Service bekommt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt stellt man fest, dass man weder Rasse noch die Klasse leiden oder spiele kann, löscht den Charakter wieder und fängt einen Zwerg an, weil man sowieso schon extrem duselig in der Birne ist, da man 7 Tage Powerleveling betrieben hat, um ein 280%-Mount zu bekommen.

Nichts desto trotz, Reiten ist besser als Laufen. Und Fliegen erst. Besonders wenn man in den Sturmgipfeln im Sturzflug erkennt, das nicht der dicke, epische Frostbrutbezwinger unter einem ist, sondern der Braufestkodo, der genauso fliegen kann, wie Blizzard genaue Zeitangaben zum Ende der Wartungsarbeiten angibt.

Um mich nicht mit ganz bösen Zungen zu verabschieden: "Ich mag Ponys auch, am liebsten in Süß-Sauer und mit Sicherheit nicht auf meinem Teller"


----------



## Leikath (1. August 2010)

zu geil die story eig wie alle aber gut geschrieben weiter so!!!
Need more stuff


----------



## Leikath (1. August 2010)

zu geil die story eig wie alle aber gut geschrieben weiter so!!!
Need more stuff


----------



## Leikath (1. August 2010)

oh sry für den doppelpost


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. August 2010)

geil^^ 63/10


----------



## Olliruh (1. August 2010)

9/10 du hasst irgendwie komische absätze gemacht 
so willkürlich


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

9/10
Need MORE


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. August 2010)

9/10
Need MORE


----------



## Yangsoon (2. August 2010)

Sehr geil gemacht 10/10 unbedingt mehr du hast genau meinen humor getoffen


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (6. August 2010)

Die Absätze sind "komisch", weil mir Buffed öfter die Formatierung zerhaut und mit <BR> alles zu einem Textklumpen zusammenschmeißt.
Und das Ganze 3 mal ordentlich zu formatieren, da hab ich bei 1-2 Texten die Woche keinen Bock zu^^


----------



## Yangsoon (6. August 2010)

wann kommt die nächste geschichte *sabber*


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (17. August 2010)

5. *T 10 - Style me, baby!*
_
* Zuviele Klamotten und doch keine Auswahl_



Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus, doch bevor ich Autorenrente beantrage, ziehe ich wieder über eine von Blizzards Machenschaften her! Die Erstellung des T-10-Sets!

Mal ehrlich, einige Sets sind gerade annehmbar, andere sind Verona-Pot(t)h-hässlich. Manche strahlen inetwa soviel Klasse aus wie ein kaputter Fiat Panda.
Nehmen wir den >Druiden<.
Was für ein abratiges, unverschämtes Glück hat diese Klasse denn bitte, dass man nach der Verwandlung keins der T10-Teile mehr sieht!?
Allein für die Erstellung des Helms sollte man den Designern die Wick-Medinight-Packungen wegnehmen, damit sie nicht mehr schlafen können.
Die Skelette und Monstositäten in ICC werden bestimmt vor Angst einen kalten Schauer auf dem Rücken verspüren, wenn ihnen ein Holunderbusch in die Fresse grinst...
Und Arthas - der onehittet den Druiden allein aus dem Grund, weil er gerne einen Bioeistee machen will und gerade keine frischen Früchte da hat. Was um himmels Willennehmen die Designer bei Blizzard - die haben doch nicht mehr alle Blätter an den Bäumen!
Bestimmt Holunder...
Naja, lassen wir "Gras" über die Sache wachsen.

Gehen wir über zum Krieger. Ich weiß genau wie man ein sollches Set erstellt.
Man fragt 4 Goblins, wieviel Schießpulver man braucht, um ein Schwein mit 170 km/h gegen eine Metallplatte zu schießen. Die 10-fache Menge Pulver und 2 Säue später sind zumindest die Schultern fertig, für die restlichen Teile schnürrt man ein paar Gnome zusammen. Vermutlich haben die Verantwortlichen der Schneesturm-Kooperation auch saumäßig Spaß dabei gehabt, diesen Bockmist zu verzapfen.
Es gibt ja wohl coolere Tiere, die ein Krieger auf den Schultern tragen könnte - ich meine jetzt keinen Nerz oder so - zum Beispiel Wölfe, Raptoren, von mir aus auch ein Nacktmull.

Die Rüstung der Paladine ist wieder ein Meilenstein in Sachen Komfort. In ICC sind's ungefähr -0,1° Celsius und die kriegen eine Privatheizung eingebaut! Bei -0,1° !!!
Damit sie ja nicht frieren, wenn Sindragosa ihnen die Rübe abbeißt ( An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Danke an die Tierschützer, die daran gedacht haben, die Beute vorher aufzutauen, bevor Sindragosa noch bauchschmerzen kriegt ). Als wäre das nicht schon unfassbar genug, freuen die sich noch dadrüber! Anstatt zu sagen: "Ne, Leute, das hätt' ja jetzt nicht sein müssen". Die freuen sich sosehr darüber, als hätten sie eine rosa Smart-Cabrio bei 9Live gewonnen! Ok, von mir aus, schön. Ich gönn's ihnen, immerhin wirds während der Klimaerwärmung schön heiß in der Mülltonne.

Eine recht einfallslose Rüstung hat der Jägersmann abbekomen, die sieht nämlich aus wie T3, T7, UND T7,5. Es gibt nur einen Unterschied, der Tunnelguckerhelm wurde gegen einen Garderobenhacken ausgetauscht, wahnsinn oder? Ich wüsste nicht wo ich meinen Umhang sonst aufbewahrt hätte, als direkt vor'm Gesicht...
Um den Anschlag perfekt zu machen, haben die Designer 2006 zur Fußball-WM extrem viele geschmacksgestörte Kinder in die Welt gesetzt, die jetzt bereits verdorben werden, indem sie die Farbauswahl für die T-Sets treffen. T3 war früher hellbraun, T7 ar grün, und T7,5 war dunkelbraun. Das waren früher noch Farben. Diese allerdings kommen jetzt als 
kotzgrün, durchfallbraun, und magenverstimmungsgelb daher. Auch wenn die sonst zu nichts passen, im Einheitsbrei fällt man nun endlich nichtmehr auf.

Auch Priester sind übel zugerichtet. Mit einer "schäm-dich-Kaputze", die vermutlich Katja Saalfrank auf Xtasy entworfen hat, stehen diese, dem höchstens noch modischen Untergang geweihten Spieler, auch nicht gerade am oberen Ende der Nahrungskette.
Ansonsten fällt das Set in die Kategorie annehmbar. Nicht zu bunt, nicht zu grau, etwas schlicht. Naja, ich hab auch noch keinen Prister mit Alufelgen bei "pimp my class" gesehen.

Wieder eine meiner Lieblingsklassen: der Hexer.
Wer Merlin auf Droge noch nicht kannte, und wem Bibi Bloxberg zu schrill ist, der sieht spätestens JETZT ein, das Hexenverbrennung durchaus gerechtfertigt sein kann. Sowas können nur kurz vor dem Nervenzusammenbruch stehende WinX-Club-Zeichner verzapfen. Besonders die heitere Schlumpfkaputze und der pöööööse Totenkopf erzielen genau ihren Sinn.
Man lädt dich als Hexer nie mehr auf ein Bier ein.
Auch der Rock ist toll, obwohl, ein Hexer in Leggins wäre vielleicht eine Spur zu sympathisch.
Ansonsten sieht das Set nach "Hier fliegt gleich alles in die Luft" aus.
(Zitat der "Wise Guys")
>Dieser wunderschöne Satz ist endlich mal ein klares Wort, das "Hier" beschreibt zunächst einmal völlig zweifelsfrei den Ort, das "fliegt" bennent die Vorgang, 
"in die Luft" erklärt die Richtung - das sind die Exponenten sachlich hochmodernen Dichtung.<
Und trotzdem mag dich keiner wegen der Scheiterhaufengefahr.

Oh, ich muss weg, Papa Schlumpf hat herausgefunden wo ich wohne...

Der Todesritter. Hierzu kann ich nicht viele Worte verlieren. Die Schultern sehen aus wie eh und je, rufen dir quasi schon von weitem zu: " Komm näha und isch mach disch Messa " - doch ich muss zugeben, dass dieses Set eines der wenigen nicht vehunzten Sets ist.
Und mitteilungswillig ist es auch noch! Sogar in verschiedenen Skillungen!
Als DD - Todes-DPS aus der Hölle
Als Tank - SPD-Antrag, der dir verbeitet zu krepieren
Und weil du als Dk so ziemlich das einzige tolle Set bekommen hast, mag dich keiner mehr. Ich beschreibe das immer gerne so:
"Mit T9 darfst du bei rot über die Ampel gehen, ab T10 MUSST du es." Und da dich deine Mitspieler so total gerne haben, gibt es mittlerweile Flüchtlingskolonien von nicht-gewollten Todesrittern in Uganda. An dieser Stelle einen Gruß an Nils: "Hallo, Nils".

Das nächste Set kann ich nur beschreiben, wenn ich mal einen dieser paranoiden Schurken finde. Handyweitwurf hat selten soviel Laune gemacht - OH, da hab ich einen getroffen! OH - hätt ich doch lieber den "Bohemian Like You" Klingelton vorher ausgemacht, am Ende denkt der noch ich will was von ihm...
Jedenfalls, der Schurke sieht aus wie gerade von der Kartoffelernte entlassen, oder einem schlechten Schneider entfleucht, wer weiß. Die selbstbemalte Einkaufstüte auf dem Kopf sieht schon ein bisschen psycho aus und zeugt von Geschmacksverirrung höchsten Grades. Die Schultern sehen aus wie aus Pappmaschee gefertigt, und wo er diese Leinensack herhat, der aussieht wie ein übergroßes Kondom, will ich hier nicht weiter zerreden.
Dem Aussehen nach zu urteilen hat der Designer wohl Kermit-der-Frosch Voodoopuppen zuhause und macht mit dem Toater Fischstäbchen - unausgepackt, zu je 15 Stück pro Seite, versteht sich.
Hätte Peter Pan mit Mogli aus dem Dschungelbuch einen unehelichen Sohn - dieser Schurke wäre wohl sein Lebensgefährte.

Nun zu den kampfberauschend Kumpanen. Den Schamenen.
Was sich im Zeichnerbüro zugetragen hat, während die Vorlage zu diesem Set erstellt wurde, weiß ich nicht und will ich auch nicht in Worte fassen müssen. Auch Schamanen, Schamies, Schamhaare, Shamans oder "lol, mach mal Heldentum du Kacktroll" oder wie sie sonst so genannt werden, sind nicht einfach so davon gekommen. Der Schönheitsfehler betrifft lediglich das ganze Set, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aus rutschenartigen Schulterstücken heraus kommen, in Tschernobyl motierte Elchschweine. Blizzard nannte das ganze Schaufelhauer. Passt doch wie die Faust aufs Auge oder? Wenn ich an die 4 Elemente denke, kommen mir sofort paarungsgestörte skandinavische Säugetiere in den Sinn. Passt oder? NÖ! - Aber was interessiert das 4-jährige, unterbezahlte Kindergartendesigner?
Denen würde ich Alufelgen UND eine Heizung gönnen.

Jetzt sind Magier dran. Es ist nicht nur Brot, Wasser, Portale und Unfug, sondern sogar ein Maulkorb mit im Sparpaket inbegriffen. Mal ehrlich, das Set sieht gut aus, abgesehen von dem Zahn-artzt-bohrer-abwehr-schild vor der Futterluke. Die Farbauswahl geht auch noch, wenn man in einem Neonlampengeschäft groß geworden ist und von Geburt an sowiesos blind war. Wie gut, dass der Gedächtnissschwund, der durch chronische Unterforderung des drückens von nur 4 Tasten an einem gesamten Raidabend ausgelöst wird, dieses Set immer wieder neu gefallen lässt.
"Oh, das sieht ja geil aus! Neues Set! Arkane Geschosse, Arkanschlag, Pew 1, Pew 2." ...
"Oh, das sieht ja geil aus! Neues Set! Arkane Geschosse, Arkanschlag, Pew 1, Pew 2." ...
"Oh, das sieht ja geil aus! Neues Set! Arkane Geschosse, Arkanschlag, Pew 1, Pew 2." ...


----------



## meitertot (17. August 2010)

12/von 10 punkten winfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (17. August 2010)

3/10 fands irgendwie nicht witzig oder der gleichen


----------



## Littletall (18. August 2010)

Du schreibst echt geniale Satiren. Echt unterhaltsam.

Ich glaub, ich muss mir später mal die T10-Sets angucken...


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. August 2010)

6. The horrible slow player with the extremly unefficent brain
_
Das Märchen vom sehr niedrigen Intelligenz-kuh-zient._


"Es war einmal... *Achtung-Märchenerzählerstimme*
ein lauer Sommerabend in Orgrimmar, alle Ober-r0xx0r-Raider waren mit NPC-Pixelklopfen beschäftigt, sämtliche Hartz IV-Empfänger machten ihre erste 
(Ingame)-Millionen und alles was bei Archavon im 10er-Modus mal ein Itemlevel 200 PVP-item abgegriffen hatte, spielte sich als Meisterduellant vor Orgrimmar auf.

Und hier setzt meine Geschichte an.
Ich spiele PvP. Nicht oft, nicht perfekt, aber dennoch gut. Meine Ausrüstung schimpft sich "unerbittlich", was so gar nicht zu meinen Chrakterzügen passt. 
Ich spende nämlich immer Toasties an "Brot für die Welt" und fahre immer mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule - was soviel heißt, wie, dass es seit 3 Jahren 24/7 in der
Garage steht. Ausserdem gebe ich Obdachlosen immer mein restliches Kleingeld, nur um festzustellen, dass mein Geld dann nicht mehr für den Bus reicht. Wie dem auch sei...
Mein Name wird von dem Titel "Der Unverwüstliche" geziert, was meiner Ansicht nach ein ganz passabler PvP-Titel ist.
Und so stehe ich vor Orgrimmar, bereit zum Duell - doch wähle ich vorher sorgfältig aus.
Ich trete gegen keinen Hexer mit mehr als 22.000 HP an, halte mich von Paladinen mit mehr als 25.000 Mana fern und gehe bei Priestern jedweder Skillung in 
Deckung - genau, ich spiele Jäger.

Dafür lasse ich aber auch Spieler mit schlechterem Equip in Ruhe. Problem ist nur, dass diese mich nicht in Ruhe lassen.
So auch Schurke "Imbadeath". Er spielt so wie er heißt. Wie Jürgen von der Lippe, den man mit dem Bullen von Tölz ausgestopft hat.
Er ist equiptechnisch etwa auf meinem Niveau, also kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.
Naja, wenn er unbedingt vermöbelt werden will, gebe ich ihm den Meister Yoda.
Also regge ich mich voll, beschwöre meinen PvP-Krebs "Dieter" und nehme das Duell an.
Meine Erfolgstaktik gegen Schurken ist es, einen Fallenwald aufzubauen und es mir mit einem Leuchtfeuer und einem auf aggressiv gestelten Landhummer
gemütlich zu machen.

10 Minuten später.
10 lange Minuten später.
10 lange, ereignislose, feige erschlichene, von Rot-Grün auf nächsten Dezember verschobene Minuten später, komme ich aus der Küche wieder.

Ich bin AFK-markiert. Ok, nichts ungewöhnliches. Mich hat niemand angegriffen. Ok, das verdutzt mich etwas. Das Duell läuft noch. Ok, das ist wirklich 
selten dämlich.
-
An dieser Stelle möchte ich eine Hypothese aufstellen: Wir haben folgende Situation.
Ein Schurke befindet sich im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum in einer Zeitspanne namens "Duell". 
Situation geklärt, hier die Gleichung: Länge des Duells ist umgekehrt proportional zum geistigen Verfall des Schurkengehirns.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, je länger das Duell zwischen einem Jäger und einem Schurken dauert, desto mehr Gehirnzellen seitens des Schukren sterben einen 
Freitod durch das beherzte springen vom Hypothalamus in den Abgrund eines ansonsten gähnend leeren Schädels.
-
Wo waren wir? Achso. Taktikwechsel meinerseits. "Chuck-Norris-Style".
Das heißt, ich verteile wahllos Roundhousekicks, und hüpfe herum wie ein angeschossener belgischer Buchfink und klicke wie wild irgendwelche Fähigkeiten um 
den "Firsthit" zu machen. Glücklicherweise zeigt das Texasrangerverhalten erste Wirkung, denn Dieter stürmt auf etwas in 8m Entfernung und onehit-... ein Level 7 Schwein.

Geil, stun auf CD und noch immer kein Schurke in Sicht. Mittlerweile werde ich zum Mittelpunkt unter den Duellanten, denn keiner weiß, was zum Geier ich dort überhaupt mache.
Kurz nach den ersten "ROFL", LOL" und "Typisch Kackhuntards" (Was übrigens von einem S8 equipten Priester stammt, der mich in 38 Duellen nicht einmal geschlagen hat)
- rufen, geht der Schurke endlich zum Angriff über.
Besser gesagt, er versucht es, bleibt aber zwischen 2 Kakteen stecken. Schon lustig, so ein sprintender Schurke mitten zwischen 2 Exemplaren der Gattung "Komm-zu-nah-ran-i-kus,
- und ich-stech-dich-i-kus" festsitzt.
Das muss ich unbdiengt filmen und patentieren lassen! Sonst kommt das bald auf RTL2 unter dem Namen: "CSI: Kaktus" - "Einsatz in 4 Stacheln" - "Bauer sucht Stechgewächs" oder 
Rach, der Restauranttester".
Ich habe also, nachdem ich genügend Filmmaterial gesammelt habe, erbarmen und zerlege den Schurken so feinsäuberlich, dass Tine Witler ihn, in hübschen Tupperdosen, bestimmt als
Hubraum-innenleuchten-Dekoration verwendet hätte.

Imbadeath gratuliert mir natürlich zu diesem souveränen Sieg mit den Worten "Whisst ihr Hunta eigendlisch, was führ Opfa ihr seit?"
Weißt du eigentlich, warum der Duden erfunden wurde? - habe ich natürlich nicht gesagt, stattdessen teile ich ihm in seiner Sprache mit "Mach bessa, vol peinlich, Kb00n, kk, cu,thx", 
dass sein Kommentar durchaus sehr unangebracht war.
Wie diese Leute nunmal sind, werden sie ausfällig, loggen aus, wählen ihren S8-Pladin, loggen ein und suchen ihren Tretroller, um unsereins voll in die Erde zu stampfen.
Jedoch nicht so dieser Kollege.
Auch wenn sein Char merklich von www.ebay.de stammen könnte, kann ich nicht gegen seine 25.001 Manapunkte kneifen.

Duell 3....2.....1.... MEINS!

So schnell geht das natürlich nicht, immerhin spiele ich nicht gegen einen Trabant, sondern gegen einen russischen Panzer, der von einer Hippiehorde übermannt und eingenommen wurde.
Hat Platte an, kriegt keinen Kratzer an, ist rosa und wird von niemandem gemocht. 
Jedenfalls ist wieder ein Taktikwechsel angesagt, ich spiele jetzt den "Nicht-Enragenden-Hasen" - was soviel bedeuted, wie, dass ich den Schaden auf mich minimiere und auf 
hoher Reichweite bleibe.
Die Uhr tickt also: 3.....2......1 : Ich habe das Gefühl, schon bei 2 Konfetti im Schadensausmaß von mindestens einem 7k Crit mitten auf die Hörner zu bekommen. 
Als Gegeninitiative bleibt mir eigentlich nur übrig, ihm die Buffs zu klauen und ihm das Mana abzusaugen. Eisfalle legen und die nächste Säule sehr sympathisch finden: auch check.
"Meine Damen und Herren, hier spricht ihre Flugbegleitung - soeben haben wir die gefährlichen Gefilde verlassen und befinden uns auf etwa 30m Reichwete. Der Paladin ist soeben 
tiefgefroren und unser Pilot wird langsam wieder nüchtern. Bitte bringen sie ihren Charakter in eine aufrechte Position und legen sie ihre Verbände an. Notausgänge sind durch Kerzen 
markiert, da die Beleuchtung soben ausgefallen ist. Wir wünschen weiterhin einen angenehmen Flug"
Seite langem stehe ich mal wieder einem sprechenden Eisblock gegenüber - um genauer zu sein, seit "Der Eisblock ist geschmolzen"
"Zomfg N00b" spricht er zu mir. Was das wohl für eine eigentümliche Sprache ist? "Zomfg N00B" gebe ich zurück. "ROFL" sagt er. Ich glaube, er freut sich.
Letzendlich ist der Eisblock wirklich geschmolzen. Schade, dass es in Durotar so heiß ist, rosa Flutschfinger - also Paladin auf Eis - verkauft sich bestimmt super bei den Wachen.

Zurück zum Duell. Alles in allem kriege ich immerwieder Discolichter ab, nur leider tun die mehr weh als in den 70er (Da waren die Gummistiefel sogar noch aus Holz).
Während besagter Paladin mit seinem Kopf über die Tatatur rattert, wie ein ICE auf Crack, nutze ich meine Chanche und stunne ihn per Stich des Flügeldrachen.
An dieser Stelle ist zu erwähnen, dass einige dieser Klassen sich gegen Nichtheiler-Klassen so maßlos überschätzen, dass sie selbiges selbst nicht tun.
Mit diesem Hintergrundwissen aus der "Bild" nutze ich meine Chanchen gezielt und gewinne auch dieses Duell mit einem Killshot, der jenseits von gut und böse mit unglaublichen 3,8k crittet.

Grün hat rosa in einem Duell besiegt.
Die nächsten 5 Minuten werden durch Flüche übertont, weswegen ich nur eine Kurzfassung bringen kann:
1. Minute : Piep! Piiiiiieeeeep! Piiieeepiep!
2.-5. Minute: Siehe 1. Minute
Und weg war auch dieser Charakter. Ich fühle mich wie Gott, immerhin habe ich einen Heilpaladin zur Strecke gebracht, wie ein Gepard ein altersschwaches Gnu! Die Sache lief so
souverän ab, das sich sogar die Wachen mit Tempos die Tränen trockneten, nicht etwa, weil das Duell so gut war, eher, weil sie bem Wetten auf den Palading Thralls Oma verspielt haben.

Da loggt Kollege Schnürschuh auch schon wieder ein, nun will er mich wegfluchen!
Die Begrüßung fällt freundschaftlich kurz aus, er sagt "Komm ,du Huso!"
"Nein danke, ich will jetzt keinen Alkohol"
Nach den Leistungen der anderen Duelle zu urteilen wird das ein Klacks. Der Typ bringt nicht mal einen GS zustande, lutscht vermutlich an Fluskieseln oder einem MCchicken (Was ungefähr 
auf's Gleiche herauskommt)
Wir umkreisen und wie 2 Boxer. Er ist Heidi und ich Hulk Hogan. "Ladies and Gentlepeople - LETS FIGHT!"
Das Duell beginnt und ich stunne sofort mit dem Stich des Flügeldrachen. Er benutzt seine Insignie, löst damit meinen DoT aus und wird sofort mit einem Streuschuss beim 
(Achtung Wortwitzalarm) Carsten unterbrochen. Unglaublich, dass ich nach 3 Sekunden noch lebe UND keinen DoT auf mir habe!
Sobald Hexer unter 80% Life fallen, hämmern sie panisch das "Blutsauger-LOL-Makro". Ich glaube Tim Allen spielt nur bei "Hör mal wer da hämmert" mit, weil der Übermieter des Regisseurs mal PvP-Hexer gespielt hat. Jedenfalls beginne ich alle CDs zu zünden, Dieter zwickt mit 300 Schaden aus der Hölle alle 3 Sekunden auf den Hexer ein, währenddessen ich schon die 4. Eisfalle hinter der Säule lege, während ich auf den Hexer warte.
Als sein Pet-navi endlich anspringt und angefangen hat mich zu orten, rennt er geradewegs in meine Eisfalle. 
Wie sagte meine Oma immer: gescheit, gescheiter, gescheitert. Dieser Spieler speilt nach dem Motto: "Kopf trifft Wand, Wand blockt mit Gehirnerschütterung".
Die Unfähigkeit dieses Exemplars der Gattung Homo sapiens ist sogar auf 674 km Entfernung anhand von ein paar Pixeln festzustellen.
Auch diese Duell hätte Klischeebehafteter nicht sein können.

Siegestrunken sage ich ihm, dass er wohl zuwenig von seinem Bettvorleger raucht und er das nächste mal bitte etwas mehr nehmen soll.
Er versucht zu kontern: "Deine Mudda..."
Ich: "... kommt mit einem Charakterplatz klar, wohingegen deine 5 Stück und einen mittelgroßen Kran braucht"
Zack, da war er weg und ward nie wieder g'sehn - wieder eine Begegnung der etwas anderen Art vorbei.

Ich geh dann mal schauen, ob Gefriertruhe wieder Pfeile gekauft hat, tüdelü.

".... und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann sind sie noch nicht tot."

ENDE


----------



## Petu (30. August 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Die Nummer mit dem "schwulen" Arthas hat mir nämlich nicht so gut gefallen :/



Arthas ist NICHT Schwul? WTF!


----------



## Dalfi (30. August 2010)

11/10 für die Duell Geschichte - selten so gelacht. 

Need More of this Stuff


----------



## SchurxoxD (30. August 2010)

» schrieb:


> 5. *T 10 - Style me, baby!*



dazu sag ich nur faiiiil^10000000. also mal ernsthaft alle sets bis auf shami und rogue kopf sehen nice aus... also kein grund so zu flamen..mag sein dass dus kacke findest aber trotzdem...lustig ist es nit -.-


----------



## Manitu2007 (31. August 2010)

gut geschrieben 10/10 Punkten mit Sternchen

Erbitte Fortsetzung


----------



## WhiteSeb (31. August 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur faiiiil^10000000. also mal ernsthaft alle sets bis auf shami und rogue kopf sehen nice aus... also kein grund so zu flamen..mag sein dass dus kacke findest aber trotzdem...lustig ist es nit -.-



Sry Junge, aber sowas nennt man Satire -.-


----------



## Krudi (31. August 2010)

Hieß der Thread nicht früher anderts?
Kannte Story 1 schon..hab sie nochmal gelesen und find sie irre witzig..weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (31. August 2010)

sehr kreativ, weiter so! habe mich amüsiert!
du erinnerst mich n bissl an kalkhofe vom schreibstil her :-9


----------



## KillerBee666 (31. August 2010)

Offtopic: Sagt mal bein WoW ausdrucksquiz steht das Zergen das überrennen von einer Fraktion ist... ich dachte Zergen heißt das man im Schlachtfeld das Schlachtfeld ziel aus den Augen verliert und sich alle die Ganze zeit auf die Schnauze hauen ? oO


----------



## MrBlaki (31. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Offtopic: Sagt mal bein WoW ausdrucksquiz steht das Zergen das überrennen von einer Fraktion ist... ich dachte Zergen heißt das man im Schlachtfeld das Schlachtfeld ziel aus den Augen verliert und sich alle die Ganze zeit auf die Schnauze hauen ? oO



Das hat nicht nur dich verwirrt xD
Aber man kann ja bei Leslies Video Blog sehen wer für diesen Fail verantwortlich ist ^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (31. August 2010)

meine fresse ... lange nicht mehr sowas gutes in diesem forum gesehen 
50/10^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (31. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Das hat nicht nur dich verwirrt xD
> Aber man kann ja bei Leslies Video Blog sehen wer für diesen Fail verantwortlich ist ^^



WER?!!!!!!!!!^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. September 2010)

7. Feuer, Eis und Dosenbrot

_ 	* Sonnen- und Schattenaccounts in einem ganz anderen Licht..._



 Auf der Suche nach neuem &#8222;Stoff" bin ich über 8 Audioblogs von einem gewissen Barlow gestolpert.
 Ich glaube nicht, dass ihr den Typen kennt, der scheint eine ziemlich kleine Wurst zu sein, die anscheinend &#8222;Ich bremse auch für Tiere"- Aufkleber frühstückt.
 Na, jedenfalls, da ich nun dank dieses kommunikationsgeschädigten Tokio Hotel Fans keine Ideen mehr für Klassengeschichten habe, muss ich mich der Thematikder Sonnen- und Schattenaccounts widmen.
 Sonnenaccounts vergleicht man am besten mit Personen, die der Meinung sind, Fortpflanzung diene ausschließlich der Arterhaltung und nicht dem Vergnügen. 
 Also solchen Leuten, die bei Aldi Brot in der Dose kaufen und dabei eine Ferienwohnung auf den Malediven, einen Ferrari und ein Ein-Jahres-Abo der Micky Maus gewinnen und sich über letzteres am meisten freuen.
 Kurz gesagt haben Leute mit Sonnenaccount nicht den Boden verdient, auf dem sie gehen.

 Das Äquivalent zu Sonnenaccounts, sind Schattenaccounts.
 Als Spieler mit einem Schattenaccount bekommst du nichts geschenkt. Während auf deinem Server Wartungsarbeiten laufen, erstellen sich Sonnenaccountler einen Feuermagier &#8211; dieser startet auf Level 85/80, ist voll episch ausgerüstet und hat nur einen Button, den &#8222;PewPew"-Knopf. 
 Dein Feuermagier macht stattdessen so viel Schaden wie ein nasses Streichholz in einem dunkeln Keller.
 Desweiteren reden dich GMs wenn überhaupt erst 4 ½ Jahre nach der Ticketerstellung an, dann allerdings nur mit blöden Namen wie &#8222;Bomchenix", &#8222;PDizzle", oder 
&#8222;Hans-Werner". Dabei wolltest du nur wissen, wann das nächste Addon rauskommt, was du zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits durchgespielt hast.
 Kurz gesagt hast du mit einem Schattenaccount so viel Spaß, wie ein Krieger der die Entfernung zwsichen dem gesheepten und dem eingefrorenen Mob durch das ziehen der Quadratwurzel aus der Hypotenuse 2er kongruent-unterschiedlicher Dreiecke ermitteln soll und dabei nur die Temperatur aus dem inneren von Dieter Bohlens Rektum gegeben hat.

 Es ist wirklich scheiße. 

 Und man kann dagegen absolut nichts unternehmen.
 Es ist mit der Situation vergleichbar, in der man sich oft im Winter auf einem sau glatten Bürgersteig wiederfindet. Einerseits lachst du die Oma aus, die, gerade mit Spickes ausgerüstet trotzdem unmittelbar bei dir aufgeschlagen ist, andererseits lagst du schon vorher dort, weswegen besagte Großmutter mit Spickes 
jetzt AUF dir ihre Parkposition erreicht.
 Eine weitere, himmelschreiende Ungerechtigkeit bemerken wir, wenn wir sowohl einen Sonnen-, als auch einen Schattenaccountinhaber in der Tanariswüste aussetzen. 
Beide haben ein Brot in der Dose, auf besagtem Brot ist eine Karte zur nächsten Oase und somit zum Überleben eingebacken.
 Inhaber Nr. 1 hat einen Dosenöffner, wir nicht.
 Nehmen wir jetzt das Brot als Vergleich mit Gold und den Dosenöffner als Auktionshaus&#8230; dann&#8230;
 Ach lassen wir das, ihr wisst was ich meine.
 Derart bevorzugte Leute müssen täglich in Sonnenmilch baden, um nicht vom Glück gebelendet und angekokelt zu werden, wohingegen unsereins auch mit Flutlichtanlage kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels sieht &#8211; höchstens den Zug.
 Jedoch bekommen auch viele Leute anhand ihrer Intelligenz einen Sonnenaccount vom lieben Jesus zugeteilt. Die heißen dann Hakan oder Faddi Maluuf und haben es trotz 12 Jahren Schule nie über die 6. Klasse hinaus geschafft. Danke sehr, da fühlt man sich doch mit einem Realschulabschluss fast wie etwas Besonderes.
 Besonders ärgerlich ist auch die Geschichte mit dem Würfelglück und so.
 Während die Chance auf jede Zahl von 1-100 absolut gleich ist, gurkt mein Würfel immer bei 1-50 rum und der von bestimmten anderen Leuten immer in der anderen 
Hälfte&#8230; zwischen 99 und 100.
 Humoristisch gesehen ist das in etwa so lustig, wie die Kinovorschau zu Stirb langsam 4.0 neben die Todesanzeige eines Krebskranken in die Bildzeitung zu setzen.
 Egal, ob man &#8222;wie ein panierter Bieber in die nächste Mobgruppe rennt" oder &#8222;sich vorstellt eine Feld-Wald-und-Wiesen-Eule durchzubürsten" &#8211; auch hier machen sich die Unterschiede bemerkbar.

 Als Sonnaccounttank wirst du maximal von jedem 13,5ten Hit getroffen und auch dann nur wenn der Boss Arthas heißt und enraged im heroischen Modus munter auf dich einknüppelt, während du mit dem Rücken zu ihm stehst und AFK deine Oma im Winter von der Straße aufsammelst.
 Als Schattenaccounttank ziehst du selbst bei Eichhörnchen auf 100m so viel Aggro wie Borat mit Türkenmucke vor einem Restaurant mit dem Namen &#8222;Zum fröhlichen Nazi".
 Achja, wenn ihr Borat beim Geistheiler trefft, fragt ihn mal wo er den ober-affen-titten-geilen Schlüpfer her hat. Ich brauch `ne neue Gnomschleuder.

 Jetzt zu einem ganz heiklen Thema. DPS.
 Diese Abkürzung wurde nicht etwa erfunden, um den Schaden pro Sekunde irgendwie in eine allgemeinverständliche 3-jährigen-Abkürzung zu stopfen. Nein.
 Es bezeichnet den Damage-Per-Shadowaccount/Sunshineaccount.
 Wie die Griechen schon feststellten kann ein und dieselbe Sache unterschiedliche Dinge bedeuten.

 Das bedeutet im Falle eines D-P-Sonnenaccounts:

 - Du stammst von einer Bergziege ab, hast eine dementsprechend hohe Schädelknochendichte, sodass dein Kopf immun gegen alle Tasten von A-Z, 0-9 und 
 Sonderzeichen ist. (Einzig und allein die Esc Taste kann deine Schädeldecke beschädigen)
 Dein &#8222;Ding ist so lang, es geht ebenfalls von A bis Z" [Haha] 
 - Du spielst Krieger, sodass du eine Mischung aus Schwarzenegger und Einstein bist. Falsch, du bist weder schlau noch muskulös, denn du hast Einsteins Figur und Schwarzeneggers Hirn.
 - Du hast beim Nichtstun Glück. 9-Live hat angerufen, sie haben ein Micky Maus-Abo, und du wurdest aus 6,8 Milliarden Menschen weltweit dafür ausgewählt.
 - Du hast den Intelligenzquotienten einer sibirischen Maulwurfratte, sodass dir auch kein Intelligenzdebuff etwas anhaben kann.

 UND ZUR HÖLLE, DU KRIEGST TROTZDEM ALLES IN DEN ARSCH GEBLASEN, HAST GOLD OHNE ENDE, MACHST 15.000 DPS, obwohl du weder einen Finger rührst, 
noch den Bildschirm an hast UND HAST DEINEN WÜRFELBOT AUSGESTELLT, WEIL DU SELBER EINE BIST!!! ICH HASSE DICH!

 Nach dieser kleinen Demonstration amerikanischer Gelassenheit wenden wir uns dem Schattenaccount zu:
 (Ich habe sogar schon versucht, mit einem dämonischen Pakt wenigstens an einen >Neonleuchtenaccount< heranzukommen, klappt leider nicht, meine Seele ist futsch und der Teufel und ich sind mittlerweile beim &#8222;Du" &#8211; wo wir grad dabei sind, &#8222;Hallo Karl, lass nichts anbrennen da unten, ja?")

 Voraussetzungen für einen D-P-Schattenaccount sind hingegen folgende:

 - Du hast eine Hasenpfote als Glücksbringer &#8211; jedoch hast du trotzdem kein Glück.
 Der Hase hatte immerhin auch 4 davon und was hat es ihm genützt?
 - Du heißt Nils, Clemens oder (Chic) Ken und wurdest früher sogar von deinem Klassenlehrer nach Strich und Faden verarscht, obwohl der immer ein Hello Kitty 
 T-shirt getragen hat und du nicht.
 - Du hast so viel Ausstrahlung wie Patrick Star während einer Liebesnacht mit Thaddäus.

 ODER

 - Du hast rein garnichts gemacht, bist ein ganz normaler Typ und bekommst trotzdem einen Schattenaccount.

 Und mal im Ernst, ich glaub dieser Barlow heißt mit richtigem Namen Nils Clemens und zieht nur deswegen über Klassen her, weil das früher immer selbige 
mit ihm gemacht hat &#8211; da er einen Schattenaccount hat, kann er nicht mal das so richtig.
 Immerhin fehlen noch Toderitter und Schamane&#8230;
 Hey&#8230;
*Erleuchtungsmoment*
 Jetzt verstehe ich diese ganzen Flamer mal endlich! Je mehr krückstockgeschlagene Gedanken den Mund eines Flamers verlassen, desto näher scheint er der Erleuchtung zu 
kommen, da sich sein Körper von selbst reinigt. Quasi, flamen als Allheilmittel. Ausbrennen. Naja, Thomas Anders ist auch ausgebrannt. Ok, lassen wir das.

 Das Fazit dieses Tages ist: 

 - Lol, Barlow der Nub kann ja mal garnix.
 - Ich habe einen Schattenaccount.
 - Ich mag immer noch keine Ponys.
 - Es sind noch 2 Klassenblogs übrig &#8211; und ich hab nicht vor die Sache bei 8/10 auf sich beruhen zu lassen!

 Euer Onkel Barlo-&#8230; Barakor.


*Anmerkung des Autors: Barlow = <3 *


----------



## SüffelxD (7. September 2010)

zu geil^^


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. September 2010)

*8. Barlows inoffizieller Schamanenblog 

* *_Die steinewerfenden, luftpustenden, warmduschenden, feuerwerkskörperverschlucker!_



Den Schamanen in allen Einzelheiten zu beschreiben wäre nun wirklich zu langwierig, deswegen kriegt ihr die komprimierte Fischdosenfassung.
Der Schamane ist DIE Charakterklasse in WoW, die sich am meisten religiös betätigt.
Wie? Denkt ihr euch &#8211; das ist doch mit Sicherheit eher der [Hier: Paladin, Druide, Priester oder &#8222;Fliegendes Spaghettiemonster"einsetzen] !

Nein, ich meine es ernst! Es ist einfach GÖTTLICH, wenn sich 2 Schamanen streiten, wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat, ganz so wie es heutzutage üblich ist. Und wer das Wort Weisheit auch nur in Gegenwart eines Schamanen erwähnt, dem lege ich aus tiefster Überzeugung die 
Little Britain Folge ans Herz, in der Andy und Lou wieder eine sehr weise Konversation ausführen:

Lou: &#8222;Andy, wie bist auf den Baum gekommen?!"
Andy:" Öhh&#8230; bin gefall'n!!!"

Andy jedoch sagt das nicht auf die bayrische Art, wie &#8222;I bin g'falln - hehe", sondern so wie ein 5-jähriger, der sich mit einer
Kaffeekanne in der Nase herumgepopelt hat und dessen Gehirn leicht bis mittelschwer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.
-
Und überhaupt: Kaffee!?
-
Wenn ich Lust hätte, dass mich früh morgens etwas Schwarzes aus einer Tasse anguckt, dann schau ich mir Roberto Blanco in Disneyland an!
Was passiert mit Pflanzen, wenn man sie mit kaltem Kaffee gießt? Sie gehen ein.
Was passiert, wenn man sie mit heißem Kaffee gießt? Sie gehen gleich ein. DAS ist Weisheit.
-
Schamanen sind also in etwa so schlau, wie ein Grottenolm &#8222;voll geil" aussieht &#8211; quasi die in Blech gepackte Rache dafür, dass früher nur die Allianz Paladine benutzen (wohl weißlich &#8222;benutzen" und nicht &#8222;spielen" ) konnte.
Jedenfalls hat der Schamane von Blizzards Meistermachern die Fähigkeiten bekommen, die Elemente zu kontrollieren, das zeigt sich vorallem darin, dass jeder 2. Mob gegen irgendeinen Angriff immun ist, ihn reflektiert oder zum trocknen seiner Unterhosen nutzt.

Ein weiterer Geniestreich offenbart sich uns, wenn wir uns die Skillungen etwas genauer ansehen.

Der Elementarschamane ist die einzige mir bekannte Klasse mit einem Schimpfwort direkt im Namen. Naja, mal abgesehen vom Todesritter, mit dem Schimpfwort &#8222;Todesritter".
Der Element-arsch-amanen ist an eben genau an selbigem gelandet, wenn man sich die derzeitige Schadensrotation ansieht. Wie eine statisch aufgeladene Lasereule, spielt er Gewitterwolke und spamt Blitzschläge, als sei er Zeus auf Crack. Da das natürlich zu nahe an einer Arkanmagierrotation herankäme, und das dem Einheitsbreikonzept dienen würde, dachte sich Blizzard NOCH MEHR aus!

Nun bewirft man den Gegner noch zwischendurch mit einem Molotowcocktail und wirkt danach,
logischerweise, wie könnte es anders sein: Lavaeruption. Meine Frage an Steven Hawkins an dieser Stelle: Wie viele
schwarze Löcher muss man sich in den Anus schieben, um aus dem nichts einen kleinen Vesuv auf den Gegner husten zu lassen? 2? 357?

Dann gibt's da noch den Heilschamanen. Dieser nicht rechtsextremistisch veranlagte Geselle befindet sich meist in eurer Gruppe, um euch zu heilen, euren Instanttot durch Kaninchen zu verhindern, oder um Holz aka Totems für ein Lagerfeuer bereitzustellen.
Natürlich werdet ihr mit den Kräften der Natur am Leben erhalten! Schlammpackung für den Tank, und Staudammwasser für den Rest. Nivea hat's vor gemacht, Schneesturm machts nach.
Im wahren Leben fühlt man sich angepisst, wenn man mit Schlamm beworfen wird, in WoW ist das der Inbegriff des Heilschamanen. Das korkigste allerdings ist die Reinkarnation. Richtig, das können zwar alle Schamanen, jedoch nur
dieser hier schafft es mit chirurgischer Genauigkeit wieder aufzuerstehen, wenn der Boss gerade entweder tot ist ODER er gerade einen Instant-AoE zündet, der sowieso die ganze Gruppe, inklusive dem Schlammsuhler grillt.

Das törfigste allerdings ist die Kettenheilung.
Ein Lichtblitz, der von Ziel zu Ziel überspringt. Meint man. In Zeitlupe sieht man jedoch, dass der Schamane eine an einem Bumerang befestigte Taschenlampe voll in die Gruppe hineinhämmert.

Auch sehr lustig ist der Verstärkerschamane. Das einzige, worin es mich bestärkt, wenn ich diese Klassen-Skillungskombination sehe, ist es, mit einem 2000&#8364; Mountainbike und 75 km/h in einen Aldimarkt zu donnern und dann nach 13 minütigem Todeskampf zwischen Pringels und Toffifee in das helle Licht der knatternden Neonleuchten zu entschwinden.
Der Inbegriff dieser Skillung scheint es zu sein, am Bosszu stehen, Screenshots von unglaublich hohen white-hit-crits zu machen und darauf zu hoffen >Achtung< darauf zu hoffen (!) , dass der Wind den Arm ein weiteres Mal anstubst, um erneut zu treffen! Da das selbst Hamstern im Versuchslabor von Blizzard irgendwann zu langweilig wurde, kam das krass fette Gimmick dazu, dass man jetzt 2 Wölfe dazu beschwören konnte, die am Boss stehen und ebenfalls Screenshots von unglaublichen white-hit-crits machen.

Unter anderem sind Schamanen total cool darin, sich Waffenverzauberungen auf die Zahnstocher zu knallen, die sie als &#8222;Waffen" bezeichnen.
Das kann man sich in etwa so vorstellen, wie einen altersschwachen Rentner, der mit einem Schlagring auf einen
Grizzlybären einzuprügeln versucht.
Die Überfliegerfähigkeit des Schamanen ist es trotz alledem, Holzpflöcke in die Erde zu rammen, also Totems zu stellen.
Das haben die Indianer vor 650 Jahren auch ohne Computer geschafft, erst mal gz dazu.

Ich kenne da einen Indianerwitz, den ich mir nicht verkneifen kann:

Häuptling &#8222;Großer UhU" wurde von seinen Indianersleuten
immer gefragt, wie schlimm der nächste Winter werden würde. In weiser
Voraussicht sagte er: &#8222;Sehr hart, also geht fleißig Holz sammeln".

Also sammelten alle viel Holz, und schufteten sich
richtig kaputt &#8211; jedoch bekam der Waldkautz ein schlechtes Gewissen, deshalb
ging er in die nächstgelegen Stadt und fragte dort den Wetterdienst, wie der
Winter denn nun wirklich werden würde. Der Wetterdienst sagte: &#8222;Auweiha, das
wird ein ganz harter Winter, die Indianer fangen nämlich an, wie verrückt Holz
zu sammeln".

Soll heißen, Schamanen sind eigentlich Indianer, die aus Tradition das ganze Jahr über Holz sammeln, wie die Bieber, um sich dann wie Jesus aufzuführen und über Wasser zu laufen.
Stichwort Wasserwandeln. Musste sich Jesus dafür auch mit Fischöl einreiben? Oder haben die göttlichen Flip-Flops auch gelangt? 

Eigentlich kann man nach den Skillungen, Waffenverzauberungen und Totems nurnoch die Schilde in den Dreck ziehen. Das
Erdschild haben wir schon durch, fehlen noch Wasser- und Blitzschlagschild.
Das Blitzschlagschild wurde erfunden, als Blizzard das Rad entdeckte. Sie rieben einen Luftballon daran und kamen auf die Idee, ein Spiel zu kreieren, indem eine total unterforderte Klasse 3 kleine Blitzkügelchen um sich herum schwirren hat. Diese machen kaum Schaden, und ziehen ansonsten nur Staub an. Finito, das Blitzschlagschild ward geboren!
Zum Wasserschild kann ich nicht viel sagen, es dient lediglich dazu, den Dreck des Erdschildes wieder porentief rein abzuwaschen und ebenfalls im Uhrzeigersinn wie ein Zwerg im Vollsuff um uns herumzukreiseln.

Ach hätt ich doch fast vergessen. Die Elementartotems: Totems des Feuerelementars & Steinelementars.
Das erste Totem ist so knallig, dass es eine entzündeteAlditüte beschwören kann.
Ihr denkt das wars schon? Neeeein, weit gefehlt. Öh&#8230;doch, das wars schon.
Nach Blizzardlogik entspringt also ein Flammenball auseinem Holzscheit. In portugiesischen Wäldern mag das zur Waldbrandzeit zutreffen, aber in der Eiskronenzitadelle bei -25° C und mal sowas von 0% Feuer eher nicht. Oh Blizzard, warum schickst du uns in die Hölle &#8211;
HÖLLE,HÖLLE,HÖLLE!

Dann kommt aber der Ober"burner" &#8211; das Steinelementar! Diese&#8230;Ding &#8211; ich beschreib's mal als Geröllhaufen, soll eine Tankähnliche Funktion haben. Stimmt, es kann spotten, dass können Heildruiden in Bärchenform allerdings auch &#8211; und die haben dort sowohl mehr Avoid, als auch Rüstung, Leben und Aggro. Im Großen und Ganzen ist es gerade noch dazu gut, eine tolle Sitzgelegenheit abzugeben, obwohl, auch das kann jeder Blumentopf besser.

Jedoch wissen wir tief in unserem Inneren, hinter GS- und DPSfassaden, das wir Schamanen wirklich brauchen. Sie sind meisten im Raid, um das Knöpfchen &#8222;Kampfrausch" zu drücken. Und das in jedem Bosskampf einmal. Jep. Und sowas wird auf Allianzseite als Heldentum bezeichnet, einmal, alle 10 Minuten mit der Rübe über den Kampfrauschbutton zu rollen.
Für Spieler, die bisher dachten, dass Kampfrausch eine Kriegerfähigkeit ist, die anspringt wenn dieser in Furyskillung aggro zieht und mit einer 112k-Kelle über den Jordan geschickt wird, genau für diese habe ich eine Erleuchtung parat.
Kampfrausch, auch Sommerschlussverkaufstempobuff von verheirateten männlichen Spielern genannt, ist eine Schamanenfertigkeit. Sie ist so vielseitig, dass man sie wahlweise in einem Heroischen 25er Arthasfight, aber auch gegen Hasen, Präriehunde und sogar Hasen einsetzen kann.

Wer jetzt denkt - hey, da gibts doch was von Ratiopharm, der irrt, gibt es leider nicht.


In diesem Sinne gegen Elemente, für Meister Proper!


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. September 2010)

&#8364;dit: sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Renox110 (23. September 2010)

» schrieb:


> Wenns euch gefällt: freut mich, wenn nicht, verfatzt euch gefälligst wieder!



Wie intollerant ist das denn bitteschön? Hat man hier nicht das Recht seine Meinung zu äußern, wenn einem etwas nicht gefällt?


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. September 2010)

Sowas nennt man Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung äußern.


----------



## Caramba3008 (23. September 2010)

Luk0as schrieb:


> Geilomat Alter aber eine Sachen um super klug zu wirken Was will den ein Blutelfen Paldin mit Eispfeilen?
> Er heißt schlißlich gefriertruhe die kann der doch selber Frosten.
> In deiesem Sinne
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich hat der Blutelf Paladin genauso viel in der Paladin Schule aufgepasst, wie du im Deutsch Unterricht beim Thema Rechtschreibung....


----------



## Morvkeem (23. September 2010)

Feine Sache, nett geschrieben 9/10.


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

Auf den Schamanenblock hab ich ja sehnsüchtig gewartet. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch Jemand, der das zu einer Hand voll Paint-Skizzen auf Youtube veröffentlicht.

Aber alles in allem, wahrlich erheiternd zu Lesen.
Alle paar Zeilen wieder, schaffst du es, den klassischen Barlow Humor einzufangen, genau was ich mir gewünscht habe.
Wehe dir, wenn wir davon keine Fortsetzung mehr genießen dürfen.

Also ein herzliches Danke, dass du mir geholfen hast, meine Nachbarn durch meine gelächter wieder und wieder aus dem Schlaf zu reißen.

Gruss, Kuya. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scroop (24. September 2010)

einfach nur hamma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz klar 10/10


----------



## Vait Focht (24. September 2010)

Daumenhoch!!!

ich kann mir gut vorstellen das du das jetzt noch als podcast aufnemen must^^ o0der jemanden zwingen der das für dich macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellin (24. September 2010)

Ganz gut zu lesen.
Fett Weiter so.


----------



## Taroliln (24. September 2010)

» schrieb:


> Der Inbegriff dieser Skillung scheint es zu sein, am Bosszu stehen, Screenshots von unglaublich hohen white-hit-crits zu machen und darauf zu hoffen >Achtung< darauf zu hoffen (!) , *dass der Wind den Arm ein weiteres Mal anstubst*, um erneut zu treffen!



Ich musste so hart lachen, Danke Danke Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so!!!!!

10* / 10


----------



## MasterCrain (24. September 2010)

Das erinnert mich alles viel zu stark an barlow. Warum? Weil barlows witze meist auf merkwürdige vergleiche oder absurden zusammenhängen aufgebaut sind. Und auf genau der Schiene bist du auch. Wirkt zu "schon gesehen" um wirklich lustig zu sein 8auch wenn ich ein paar mal schmunzeln musste)


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. September 2010)

*9. Barlows inoffizieller Todesritterblog*

_*Vom tot sein und sterben lassen._



Gäbe es T-Shirts in WoW, Todesritter würden Slayer tragen.

Der Todesritter ist nach dem schwul-gülden-leuchtenden T1 Paladin und dem in Roben herumlaufenden 75iger Schurken &#8222;Shadowdeath" 
das so ziemlich böseste, was sich derzeit in der WoWelt aufhält.
Dieser als Heldenklasse getarnter Versuch, Hip-Hop-kiddies auf die dunkle Seite der Macht zu ziehen, existiert seit der Einführung
des Wotlk-Addons und ist seit dem auch genauso verhasst wie jeder blau equipte Kackspaten, der Leute für ICC10 Twinkrun mit 
einem GS von 6100+ sucht. Weiter im Text.
Blizzard wollte also eine Klasse erschaffen, die so "evil" ist, dass sie bereits auf Level 55 startet, mördermäßiges blaues Equip durch
nasepopeln abgreift und Ponys durch anhusten tötet - um uns kurz darauf in Shattrath den steinigen Weg von der Namensauswahl bis 
hin zum pfeiltastendrücken in allen Einzelheiten zu erläutern.
Todesritter sind geschichtlich gesehen tote Allys, die per Target > klick > rezz von ultrafiesen Nerkomanten der Horde in verfaulten 
Körpern wiederbelebt wurden. 
Ich bin jedoch der Auffassung, dass irgendwann mal, irgendwo ein Paladin in einen Secondhand-Powerranger-Klamotten-Wühltisch
gefallen ist und dann von einem kleinen Jungen gefunden wurde, der ihn solange in der Kloschüssel hat planschen lassen,
bis Papa Ghostcrawler ihm die Idee für WoW geklaut hat.

Das erste was nach der Erstellung des Todesritters eintritt, ist vermutlich der Hirntot, denn anders kann ich mir Namensgebungen wie
&#8222;Shádów-kíllá-déáthkníght-árthás" oder &#8222;Klobürste" nicht erklären.

Wir erinnern uns &#8211; laut Barlow sind Schurken also a) trueund b) evil. Ausserdem können Magier Kekse, Portale und Unfug.

Der Todesritter ist also 

a) true, 
b) evil, kann 
c) Portale, jedoch nur zur eigenen Hundehütte, isst 
d) keine Kekse sondern Gnomenmagier, und macht
e) so viel Unfug wie Kevin allein Zuhaus, der vom Kleberschnüffeln einfach mal voll high ist.

Und das kann er in jeder Skillung.

In der Blutskillung heilt er sich inetwa sosehr, als habe er einen voll-gehotteten Druiden gefrühstückt, ausserdem kann er eine
Runenwaffe beschwören, die die eingesetzten Attacken kopiert und in einem Verhältnis von 10.000 zu 1 in Schaden umsetzt.
Jedoch sind Blut-DK's seit dem letzten Patch merklich zurückgegangen. In Fachkreisen heißt es, Blizzard habe &#8222;Aids" implementiert 
um der rasanten Vermehrung der Pseudo-Paladine entgegenzuwirken.
In Wahrheit sind einfach nur die Blutkonserven wegen zu vielen Menstruationsbeschwerden ausgegangen.

-

Die Vorlage für den eigentlichen Tankbaum, bestehend aus allem was mit Eis, Hagel, Schnee oder Graupelschauern zu tun hat, war
vermutlich ein Borfrostmann, der 2 Tage in einem Kühlraum nur dadurch überlebt hat, Tiefkühlerbsen zu zählen.
Im Zauberbuch für diesen Talentbaum finden wir auch das Talent &#8222;Eisige Pfade" &#8211; dies wird von Todesrittern besonders gern im 
Winter auf der A4 benutzt, weil sie sonst keine Weihnachtsgeschenke mehr bei Karstadt bekommen. 
Aber auch viele Gruppenmitglieder haben in Azjol'Nerub durch dieses Talent gemerkt, wie verdammt cool
Todesritter wirklich sein können, wenn sie bereits unten sind und ihnen beim planschen langweilig wird.
Die Aura, die man als Tank-DK vorsätzlich benutzt, ist die Frostpräsenz. 
In dieser kassiert man weniger Schaden und baut um ein vielfaches mehr Bedrohung auf. Klar, so hässlichen Schneemännern 
würd ich auch auf die Fresse hauen wollen.
Ausserdem ist der Tooltip bei genauerem hinsehen einfachder Knaller: &#8222;Erhöht&#8230; den durch Stoff-, Platte, Leder- und Schwere 
Rüstung erzeugten Rüstungswert um 60%.
Jaaa, is klaaaar, ne? Wäre ich Flickwerk, ich würde auch keinen Draeneipaladin in Kleidchen umbolzen, die haben's eh schon schwer genug.

-

Sagt mal, glaubt ihr auch die Angestellten bei Blizzard hatten eine üble 14-Tage-Grippe, als die diesen Talentbaum erstellt haben? 
Ich meine, Hallo? Seuchenstoß, Nekrose, Wandernde Seuche &#8230; wieso nicht gleich Impfunsgengpass und Anhusten zum mitskillen? 
Tja, wie hieß es so schön:
&#8222;Dem Uhuhu, dem Uhuhu, dem hilft jetzt auch kein Tamiflu, fideralala&#8230;"
Das Beste kommt jedoch noch: Das 51er Talent.

Hier möchte ich kurz stopp machen um Ultimate-Talenteanderer Klassen anzuschauen.

Krieger: 
2x 2-Handwaffen tragen - fette Sache, mit Baumstämmen auf Nachtelfen drauf hauen
Jäger: 
Seltene, exotische Begleiter fangen, ausbilden und wegen Platzmangel wieder einschläfern

Schamanen: 
2 Elementarwöfe beschwören, die Schaden & Heilung zugleich bewirken
Druide: 
Wahlweise in einen Uhu oder einen Kastanienbaum verwandeln

Wieder zurück zum Todesritter.

Gargoyle beschwören.
&#8230; eine Fledermaus

Ich: &#8222;YEAH! GEIL!... und&#8230; was soll ich jetzt damit?"
GM: &#8222;Na die macht Schaden und so."
Ich: &#8222;Ja, und warum ausgerechnet eine Fledermaus? Ich meine... eine Monstrosität oder ein Skelett... ?"
GM: &#8222;Öh, ne, das war uns zu abwegig."
Ich &#8222; Zu abwegig?! Und wie bitte kommt man in dem Zusammenhang auf eine blinde, taubstumme, fliegende Ratte?"
GM: &#8222;Naja, der Oli aus der Buchhaltung hat gestern eine gefunden und päppelt die wieder auf und das fanden wir so toll, 
dass ihr jetzt auch eine beschwören könnt"

>GM wird jetzt von euch ignoriert<

Schauen wir unseinige Talente an:

*Lichritter* 

Wer jetzt denkt, dass man im Arthasstyle durch irgendwelche Allianzlerreihen schnetzlet, der irrt.
Dieses Talent gewährt euch eine 10-Sekündige Geschlechtsumwandlung in einen Untoten. Geil oder?
Ist ja nicht so als wäre man schon tot, nein, man kann sogar skillen, dass man noch untoter wird!
Und was wird eigentlich aus Untoten-Todesrittern? Werden die dann wieder lebendig? Zu Bastian Pastewka... ?
Tot, toter, Todesritterrrrrrrr!

*Bösartigkeit*

Dieses Talent verursacht 20% Schaden an den HP, wobei die Angriffskraft erhöht wird.
Dazu fiel mir auf Anhieb erst mal *muhahahahahaahah* ein, dann, als ich den Talenttext las, war mir eher nach 
*wääääääääh* zumute und als ich dann einen unter Bewegungslegasthenie leidenden Magier im Nexus mit 19% HP 
über die Klinge hüpfen lies : "rofl, mimimi, na du Teppich?"

*Der Tod reit'*

&#8222;Ihr seid so schwer aufzuhalten wie der Tod selbst"
Ähh, Hallo? Wenn man sich dieses Beispiel am Exemplar von Rapper 50 Cent anschaut, dann skillt man damit quasi sein 
Bewegungstempo auf 0. 
Des Weiteren würde ich mir gerne denjenigen vorknöpfen, der seine literarischen Ergüsse in dieses Talent, den Talentbaum und den
Todesritter selbst, eingebracht hat. Solche Leute wurden früher vermutlich mit Wachsmalkreide sowohl beworfen als auch gefüttert, 
denn anders kann ich mir diesen gequirlten Stuhlgang nicht erklären.

Am aller besten finde ich die original Todesrittertrompete! &#8222;Horn des Winters" ist so genial ins Spiel implementiert worden, dass man alle
2 Minuten, mit Glyphe alle 3 Minuten, in eine scheiß Geburtstagströte von einem bayrischen Jodelverein pusten muss. Im Endeffekt erhält 
man dafür so viel Applaus wie ein schlechter Stand-Up-Comedian, jedoch helfen Stärke und Beweglichkeiteventuellen Obst- und 
Gemüsewurfgeschossen auszuweichen.

Armee der Toten. Bedarf es dazu noch einer Anmerkung? Ichglaube nicht, aber sie kommt trotzdem.
Ich habe mir einige Gedanken gemacht. Man sollte den Tooltip umschreiben&#8230;

&#8222;Beschwört eine ganze Legion miefender, hirnloser Obiangestellter.
Diese werden alle Ziele verspotten, einschließlich Hasen, Maden, Spinnen, Mobs
die spottbar sind, Mobs die nicht spottbar sind, Chuck Norris und Hasen. Sollten
sie Chuck Norris verspotten, werden sie alle mit einem Roundhousekick getötet
und ihr erhaltet den Debuff &#8222;Kickstarter", der es euch verwehrt jemals wieder
Texas Ranger zu sehen.
Während des Kanalisierens wird der erlittene Schaden um
einen Wert erhöht, der allen Obitypen entspricht, die einem Roundhousekick zum
Opfer gefallen sind."

Eine Fähigkeit, die ich selber als Todesrittertank zu schätzen gelernt habe, ist der Todesgriff. Nichts ist lustiger als mit 3 weiteren DK's 
in der Gruppe &#8222;Monstrositäten-Ping-Pong" zu spielen. Schade eigentlich, dass meine 3 Kollegen jeweils nur einmal zurückschlagen können,
während sie geonehittet werden. Auch extrem cool sind Ansagen wie &#8222;XYZ, zieh mir bitte mal den Caster ran, damit ich die 
Gruppe besser tanken kann". 

*RÖMS-KRACH-BUM-KLIRR* 
Deatharthas pullt 
1. den einzigen Meele, an den ich nicht sofort rankomme und 
2. 2 weitere, 400km entfernte Gruppen in Begleitung von ziemlich übelgelaunten Bosse*N <-* 

*Während ich an dieser Stelle alle CD's, einschlielich Armee der Toten zünde, sehe ich folgende Meldung im Chat*

Deatharthas: lol
Deatharthas ist jetzt offline.

-wipe-
-reinlaufen-
-buffen-

Deatharthas: sry, i-net abgeschmiert, rofl wipe!!!?????11

-Kickvote-
*Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt*
An dieser Stelle möchte ich kurz innehalten, um der Wand gegenüber meines Bürotisches genügend Vorbereitungszeit zu geben, 
um sich aufeine Kollision meinerseits vorzubereiten.
*RÖMS*

Und zu guter Letzt: Tod & Verfall.
Als ich das erste Mal Tod & Verfall gesehen habe, hätte ich 500g gewettet, dass die Untote neben mir jetzt endgültig ausgeblutet
ist&#8230;
Dem war dann doch nicht so, jedoch gefiel dem entsprechenden DK der Skill so gut, dass er den neuen Skill den ganzen verdammten 
Abend vor Orgrimmar auf die Duellanten gespammt hat. 
Ich und 2 weitere Jäger waren daraufhin so genervt, dass wir ihn 2 Tage lang mit Leuchtfeuer und Eisfallen verfolgt haben.
Er hat nie wieder eingeloggt.

Nachdem wir jetzt alle Fakten kennen, stellen wir also mit Bedauern fest, dass Todesritter einfach mal so böse sind, wie Nils
Holgersson und Pipi Langstrumpf in einer Person.

Das hat Blizzard wohl auch gemerkt und implementierte daraufhin &#8222;Schattengram" ins Spiel. Die Waffe kann zwar auch von Paladinen 
und Kriegern getragen werden, aber nur bei Todesrittern skaliert die Bösartigkeit durch krass fett fieses leuchten einfach mal mit sowas 
von 0, dass Kernphysikstudenten mit &#8222;WotLk-Release-Serverdown &#8211; Wir haben überlebt" &#8211;Tshirt vor lachen die Relativitätstheorie
widerrufen.

Aber der oberamtlichste Bösewicht in den Reihen der Todesritter ist Arthas, the Lichking himself.
Er backt die fiesesten Kekse und hat die krassesten Puppen zu Hause, er ist sogar begabter als alle Ärzte der Schwarzwaldklinik zusammen. 
Arthi kann Tote wieder zum Leben erwecken, die sehen dann zwar zerfleddert und gebraucht aus,aber als Kanonenfutter zum Kegeln reichen 
sie immer noch.
Seit HdZ4 nimmt ihn jedoch keiner mehr ernst, auch jetzt nicht, wo er der Chef von Bofrost ist (Er hat in 2 Tagen die meisten Erbsen gezählt!)
Ich denke jeder von uns möchte seinen Job haben.
Aufstehen, Eismüsli essen, aufsitzen, hier einen Ghul beschwören, da eine Monstrosität wiederbeleben, dort Michael Jackson rezzen, dann eine 
Kackboongilde in ICC verkloppen, mit Garrosh um den nächsten 5%-Buff pokern und danach mit einem Eistee zu Cold as Ice auf dem Thron einschlummern.

&#8230; da war doch noch was.

Achso. Arthas' Mutter spielt übrigens auch Todesritterund das OHNE sich einzuloggen!


In diesem Sinne, gegen &#8222;Heldenklassen", für spielbare Vegetarier!


----------



## khain22 (27. September 2010)

10/10 punkten geniale storys xD ^^


----------



## JTR (27. September 2010)

hahaha alter ich liebe dich man ist das geil xD


----------



## Vait Focht (27. September 2010)

Teilweise hab ich tränen gelacht, andere pasagen warn nicht optimal erdacht. aber schon super


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. Oktober 2010)

*10. Der Allroundschamane*

_*Blödicus Hybridicus entdeckt!



_
15:36 – Es ist früh am Morgen.

Eine bisher unbekannte Spielweise des Schamanen eröffnet sich uns im Tiefensumpf.
Die Gruppenzusammenstellung: 
2 Todesritter (einer davon ich, der andere mein Kumpel), ein Schamane (Der Titelheld der Story) und 2 weitere Klassen, die ich, um den Klischeeanteil zu decken, mit Schurke 
und Hexenmeister besetze, da ich mich an die beiden Gesellen eh nicht mehr erinnern kann. Woran ich mich aber (leider, und das geht meinem Psychologen auch so) erinnern 
kann, ist folgendes:

Hintergrund dieser Aktion war es, das Tanken mit einem Frosttodesritter zu erlernen, und da das alleine keinen Spaß macht, tat ich dies mit einem Freund zusammen.
Nun aber zu der Person, um die sich die eigentliche Geschichte dreht. Da die Tankstelle schon mehrfach besetz war, anders als bei Shell, und sowohl Hexer als auch Schurken 
in Sachen Gruppenheilung so viel ausrichten können, wie Bruce Lee ein R aussprechen konnte, kann nur noch unser Schamane der Heiler sein.

Eine Anmerkung für zwischendurch.
Zu Zeiten von Erbstücken mag es vielleicht normal sein, dass DRUIDEN ein hybridartiges Klamotten-Mischmasch wie auf der Loveparade tragen, jedoch gilt dies nur 
bedingt für Heilschamanen.

Für eben diese sind 
2-Handwaffen des Wals, 
ein Helm, bei dem jeder Jäger geifernd „Hunteritem" gerufen hätte,
diverse Stärkeringe und
die Rune des Wachbefehlshabers aus dem Hinterland mit AP und Trefferwertung 
nicht nur NICHT NÜTZLICH, sonder etwa so gebräuchlich wie Räucherstäbchen auf einem Treffen von Rauchern, die eigentlich alle clean sind, aber nur wegen der tollen "Umgebung" 
auf Knien vor den besagten Räucherstäbchen einfach mal ganz tief einatmen.

Analysieren wir zuerst das Trinket – AP wirkt sich in Fachkreisen so sehr auf Heilungen aus, wie die Wirtschaftskrise in der Mongolei auf den kölner Bierkonsum.

Trefferwertung. Heilschamanenkundige Personen sind sich durchaus bewusst, dass Heilungen wirklich verfehlen können, und zwar 1. den Tank, 2. Den Rest der Gruppe sowie 3. 
den Boss, verschiedene Froscharten und diverse nicht anwählbare Umgebungsbestandteile.
Bis jetzt ist alles suboptimal, aber seit Einstein ist eben auch alles relativ, also versuchen wir unser Glück.

Immerhin kennen wir den Spieler ja nicht, er könnte der neue Ingame-Jesus mit coolerer „Übers-Wasser-Laufen-Animation" sein, der uns
eine neue, himmlische, religiöse, elitäre, unsterbliche Spielweise zeigen will.
Er könnte aber auch Frederik von neben an sein, der seine Mutter gut vertaut auf dem Sofa geparkt hat und mitsamt Zuckerschock von einem
einzigen Schluck Red Bull einfach mal krass auf die Kacke hauen will.
Ich entscheide mich für die Möglichkeit, dass die 3-beinige und epileptische Katze von Frederik gerade genüsslich auf die Tastatur
gereihert hat.
Nach der Begrüßung, die im Gegensatz zu heute noch länger als „Hi" ausfällt, kriegt besagter Schamane nicht mal diese beiden Buchstaben
nacheinander gedrückt.
Vielleicht ist er ja schüchtern, auch das soll mit einem Trollcharakter, in einer virtuellen Welt und 400km Luftlinie zum nächsten
Bahnhofsklo vorkommen.

Also, dann mal ran an den Speck! Alle Gegner sind markiert, im TS habe ich schon mit meinem Tankkollegen abgesprochen wer, was,
wie, wo tankt – pull.

Wipe.

Warum? Das wissen mein Psychologe und mein Bäcker, den ich am nächsten Tag mit einer Stulle verdroschen habe auch nicht.
Fakt ist allerdings, dass die Rollenverteilung klar war, genauso wie die Gegnerreihenfolge.
Ich sehe nur noch, kurz bevor der Schamane umfällt, dass ihm 56% Mana fehlen. Was zum Teufel hat Pseudo-Jesus damit gemacht? An
3.Welt-Magier verschenkt, um Hungersnöte zu beenden? (Man erkennt reiche Trolle im Brachland an der Rolex um den Bauch) 
An vor dem Ruin stehende Malerunternehmen verkauft? Ich weiß es nicht…
Also fassen wir uns ein Herz für Heiler und erklären ihm wie man heilt und bekommen die erste visuelle Bestätigung seinerseits, während
dieses Instanzdurchlaufs: „o"
An dieser Stelle kommen mir ernsthafte Zweifel zum reibungslosen Instanzablauf, denn vermutlich hat gerade der Lebenserhaltungsprozess >atmen< 
von Frederik, den nicht ganz so wichtigen Prozess >schreiben< unterbrochen und somit das „k" nach Polen
abgeschoben. Wie so oft in dieser Instanz, sage ich den Satz: *seufz* „Ich weiß es nicht" zu meinem Kumpel.

Was heute für jeden gestandenen Instanzgänger auf Stufe 80 ein Auswanderungsgrund gewesen wäre, war früher noch lustig. Ihr fragt euch,
was an einem Wipe lustig ist? Ihr ahnt nicht auf wie viele verschiedene Arten euch ein Heilschamane mit dem IQ eines Pfannenwenders wipen kann…

Wipe.

Dann erklären wir ihm die Grundfesten des Spiels, was ein Tank ist, was dieser in der Regel macht und was mit ihm passiert, wenn er nicht geheilt wird.

Wipe.

Nachdem wir ihm erklärt haben, auf welche anatomische Weise sich ein Fuß in seinen Anus verirren kann, hoffen wir 2 weitere Synapsen im
Schamanengehirn verknüpft zu haben und machen weiter.
Wir schaffen 3 Mobgruppen.

Wipe.

Geadded. Wer war's? Ausnahmsweise kein Schweizer, nur unser Schlumpfkumpane mit Waljägerharpune.

Während wir schon zum X-ten Mal reinlaufen und unser Schamane immer noch mit den Orientierungsproblemen einer Hochschwangeren vor
dem Speiseeiskühlfach kämpft, ziehen wir alle wortlos sämtliche Tränke und Verbände in die Leisten, die uns zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich weiß nicht wie wir letztendlich zum 1. Boss gekommen sind, doch mittlerweile dürfte ich in dem Alter sein, Mozart „voll schön" zu
finden. Soll heißen, dass wir nur lächerlich 70 Jahre gebraucht haben um die paar Mobs umzuboxen.

Wir greifen an. Schonwieder oder immer noch. Keine Ahnung.

Alles läuft ganz gut, bis der Moment kommt, der alle anderen Momente meines Lebens durchkaut, ausspuckt und mir mit rosa Geschenkpapier vor die Füße wirft. Der Heiler 
sagt bei 80% der Boss-HP „mom mana…"
Was erwartet dieser Betonpfeiler unter den Vollpfosten denn bitte von uns?
Sollen wir den Boss mal eben auf einen Kaffee einladen, seine Wohnung neu streichen und in ihn in Urlaub schicken, während sich unser
Schamane das Mana aus dem Brachland wieder besorgt?
Soll ich eben meine Berufe verlernen, hochskillen, während des Kampfes einen Manatrank machen und ihm in den Rachen stopfen?
Und dann klappt mir entgültig die Kinnlade runter. 
Ich sehe eine weiß-blaue Blitzkugel Richtung Boss fliegen, wie ich noch nie eine weiß-blaue Blitzkugel Richtung Boss habe fliegen sehen. Genau in diesem Moment gehen 
sowohl Mana als auch IQ des Schamanen unwiederbringlich auf 0.
EIN VERDAMMTER BLITZSCHLAG! Es hätte genau einer Heilung bedurft um mir einen Herzkasper zu ersparen, stattdessen castet dieses degenerierte Heinzelmännchen einen 
verdammten BLITZSCHLAG AUS DER HÖLLE!
Das geilste an der Sache ist aber, dass der Blitzschlag nicht nur keinen Schaden gemacht hätte, sondern, dass er trotz der Rune des
Wachbefehlshabers VERFEHLT!
Zwar könnten Heilschamanen in diesem Moment eventuell, vielleicht, wahrscheinlich, womöglich das Wasserschild anknipsen, um Mana zu reggen, aber
unser Exemplar macht lieber das Blitzschlagschild an, um potenziellen Patroullien, die mit Patch 6.1 hier reingepatcht werden, den Weg zur Gruppe und dem nächsten Wipe zu vereinfachen.
> Ab diesem Moment sind für mich NUR NOCH SCHAMANEN für schöner leuchten zuständig, keine Priester mehr <

Aber hey, wer mit Level 62 so unglaublich individuell geskillt ist, dass er nicht mal annähernd an IRGENDEINS der 31er Talente
rankommt, der kann einem nichts offenbaren – höchstens, dass ranzige Schlagsahne vor dem Ranzigwerden nicht ranzig war.
Immerhin schaffen wir es per Aggro-Ping-Pong -> Verband, Trank, Todesstoß, Heilerflamen -> Aggro-Ping-Pong usw. endlich den
Loot zu Gesicht zu kriegen.
Da rollt Pseudo-Jesus auch schon Bedarf auf Tankklamotte, frei nach dem Motto: „Ich Hybrid, Ich kann alles"
Ich stelle mir besagte Szene gerade in ICC bei Arthas im Heromode vor:

„Hey, Addtank! Spott mal den Boss, ich brauch 4 Minuten um mich zu verbinden, der Heiler sucht gerade sein Level 20 Deffschild, um's
gegen die 2-Handwaffe des Wals auszutauschen!!!"

Zähneknirschend, jedoch nicht auf das Totem des heilenden Flusses verzichten wollend, gehen wir wortlos weiter. Bis zum 2. Boss haben wir dem Schurken erklärt,
was ein Stun ist, und dass nicht zwangsläufig alle höher stufigen Charaktere Hart IV-Empfängern zuzuordnen sind. Der Hexer hat derweil mitgedacht und sich beim Lehrer das Fürchten gekauft.
Leider blieben dabei die anderen 23 Schadensfähigkeiten in verschiedensten Rangausführungen auf der Strecke.
Jetzt merken beide, dass man Bosse nicht stunnen kann. *Zeitraffer* Ok, nicht schön aber selten haben wir auch den 2. Boss seiner Habseligkeiten
beraubt. Es droppt Schwere Rüstung. Zaubermacht, Int, Krit.
Jesus passt. Wenn der Typ für meine Sünden sterben will, dann soll er sich bitte bitte beeilen…
Er rollt stattdessen dem Schurken einen Dolch weg. Ich kriege langsam Panik, ich muss hier raus…
Dieser Kerl ist hier so falsch wie Jürgen Drews auf dem Parteitag der Grünen.

Wir machen einen Zeitsprung, der weitere 50 Jahre beansprucht.

*zzzziiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrpppppppp*

Der Instanzenendboss, die Schattenmutter, das Ziel dieser endlosen Odyssee! Gepriesen sei der Herr, der Heilige Geist und seinen Sohn
sind wir auch gleich los!
Ich höre innerlich „The final countdown" von Europe, und mir wird ist klar, dass wir unser Maskottchen wohl nie wieder sehen werden –
GUT SO!

Pull.

Wir greifen an, es gleicht dem epischen Gemetzel einer Schlachttruppe + Frederik (Ich habe lange überlegt Frederik an dieser Stelle
gegen das Totem des heilenden Flusses zu tauschen, denn mehr hat er nicht auf
die Kette bekommen)
Doch plötzlich ist das blaue Schamanenkästchen grau und mit Offl gekennzeichnet. Wir schaffen das hier niemals ohne das Totem!

Wipe.

Als wir uns Richtung Instanzportal auf machen, ist er wieder da und verkündet feierlich: „Adns"!
Adns? Adns! Aids? Hat er das? Verkauft er das? – AH! Add'Ons! …
Der hat doch jetzt nicht etwa wegen einem Addon mittem im Bosskampf disconnected, ODER?! Ich fass es einfach nicht…
Der Kampf verlief genauso wie die ganze Instanz, nervenzährend und verdammt langsam.
Doch 3 Kaffee und 7 Snickers später haben wir endlich den Erfolg für das erfolgreiche Abschließen des Tiefensumpfs in der Tasche. 
Gerade als mein Kumpel und ich die Gruppe verlassen wollen, tut der Hexer etwas, von dem ich heute noch Alpträume habe – er fragt
ob >WIR 4< noch Lust auf eine WEITERE Instanz haben!


Pseudojesus teilt eine Quest für das Scharlachrote Kloster.


In diesem Sinne – Jesus liebt dich (definitiv NICHT).


----------



## Magazad (20. Oktober 2010)

Wooo mehr ^^


----------



## Dylanc (20. Oktober 2010)

9/10 Ich fands super hat mir Zeit in der die server verbessert wurde sehr gut vertrieben


----------



## Stevesteel (20. Oktober 2010)

solltest sich die Geschichte erst gestern zugetragen haben, ist diese Passage falsch:
*Leider blieben dabei die anderen 23 Schadensfähigkeiten in verschiedensten Rangausführungen auf der Strecke.*

Ansonsten, sehr lustig geschrieben, weiter so 

10/10


----------



## Chirogue (20. Oktober 2010)

schöne sache =)


----------



## Sumeira (20. Oktober 2010)

Very nice ^^


----------



## Russelkurt (21. Oktober 2010)

also bis auf die 2 1/2 klassenbloggs fand ich deine posts echt klasse. hab damit gut zeit überbrücken können. aber deine klassenbloggs sind zum teil einfach nur fies und nicht so lustig wie, sry aber wahr, barlows seine.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (20. Januar 2011)

_Da bin ich wieder, nach langer "Stoff-sammel-zeit" und ich muss gestehen, dass ich wieder eine wahrhaft kataklysmische Geschichte zu erzählen habe. Leider Gottes ist davon mehr wahr als erfunden, aber schaut selbst..._*


11. Kartoffel hat geadded!*

 _*Das Tagebuch des Schreckens!_




Reden wir nicht drum herum, die neuen Instanzen sind nervig. Zu viel Trash, die Bosse kann man nicht wegnuken und für 2 Stunden Zeitaufwand
gibt's noch nicht mal Epic's. Schöne Scheiße. Dafür können diese Instanzen, besonders die Heroischen, unverhofft unterhaltsam werden &#8211; solange man sich nicht in der Gruppe befindet.
So unter anderem auch der steinerne Kern. Die Protagonisten der Geschichte sind: ein Heildruide (Meine Wenigkeit), ein Tankdruide aus meiner Gilde, ein Todesritter und ein Paladin, ebenfalls aus meiner Gilde, sowie ein Randomjäger, -Priester und ein unbestimmter Random.


*17.01.11 &#8211; 18:47 Uhr*
_Gilden-TS.
Planen, in eine heroische Instanz zu gehen. Ich soll heilen, na super._ 


Ihr kennt das bestimmt. Man hat 4 wackere Gildenhelden zusammen und will entspannt eine Hero gehen. Doch da fängt's schon an. Wir müssen über den Dungeonfinder die Gruppe voll kriegen. Bereits wenn man sich einzeln anmeldet, egal ob Tank, Heiler oder DD ist die Wartezeit so unzuverlässig, dass man entweder einen Instantinvite bekommt oder bis zum jüngsten Gericht wartet. So auch zu besagter Stunde, denn die DDs spielen Ping-Pong mit dem X im Gruppenzusammenstellungsfenster.


*17.01.11 &#8211; 18:58 Uhr*
_Randomhero ist steinerner Kern. Bekomme leichte Schweißausbrüche oberhalb der Gürtellinie._


Sobald der Ladebildschirm auch nur ansatzweise densteinernen Kern, Grim Batol oder die Schwarzfelshöhlen anzeigt, hat man als Heiler amtlich gelitten. Denn 4 Randomspacken zu kompensieren ist nicht möglich, denn bereits einer reicht um innerhalb von 2 Minuten den ganzen Abend zu versauen.


*17.01.11 &#8211; 18:59 Uhr*
_Sind im steinernen Kern angekommen, der Randompriester leaved.
Haben neue Suche gestartet, DD leaved bevor ich ausmachen kann was er spielt. Haben noch einmal neu gesucht. Ein gut equipter Jäger stößt zu uns. Bin vorerst erleichtert.
Frage mich, wo eigentlich Babys herkommen._


Das fängt ja gut an, die Leute sind schon weg, bevor sie überhaupt da sind. Aber hey, wir haben eine Buße, eine Eisfalle und einen bärigen Tank &#8211; was kann da schon schief gehen?
An dieser Stelle bitte ich alle Optimisten dieser Welt, einfach mal die Schnauze zu halten. Es geht &#8211;nachweislich! &#8211; immer schlimmer.


*17.01.11 &#8211; 19:02 Uhr*_
Todesritter scheibt: &#8222;go?" Jäger pullt mit Eisfalle. Kein Readycheck. Wipe._


So schnell kann's gehen. Also laufen wir mal rein. Der Jäger entschuldigt sich vorsätzlich und begründet seinen Fehlpull mit folgenden Worten, kein Scherz: &#8222;Ich wusste nicht wer der Tank ist, da hab ich halt gepullt." Es ist ja nicht so, als würde sich der Tank mittlerweile um 50-60k HP von der restlichen Gruppe absetzen, nein, der Feraldruide als solcher skillt als DD sämtliche Tankfähigkeiten mit uns sockelt Ausdauer, weil's ihm Spaß macht.

Schweigen.

*17.01.11 &#8211; 19:06 Uhr*
_Fehlpull Nr. 2. Tankdruide unterschätzt Aggroreichweite seines Bärenhinterns. CC sinnlos. Wipe._

Das muss auch mal sein, sterben härtet ab. Reinlaufen, buffen, weiter geht's.

*17.01.11 &#8211; 19:09 bis 19:21 Uhr*
_Sterben weitere 4 Male an den Trashgruppen. Einzeltote sind überwiegend im Meelecamp zu beklagen.
Das Telefon klingelt, Mama ist dran und bringt Brötchen mit.

_
Nach einer knappen Dreiviertelstunde stehen wir vor dem 1. Boss. Und ich musste bis dahin nur einmal 91% Rüstung reparieren. Mittlerweile fängt der Jäger an, Gedanken lesen zu können, denn der fragt ob wir ihn kicken, wenn er relogged. Dies wollte er tun, weil sein &#8222;Spiel Lagged" und er deswegen keinen &#8222;Damage macht". Ich kenne mich mit Treffsicherheitsjägern nicht besonders gut aus, doch ich weiß, dass im Recount an 1. Stelle weder Autoschuss mit 30%, noch an 2. Stelle der Procc des Autoschusses durch Mastery, stehen. Und daran ändert auch ein Relog nichts.


*17.01.11 &#8211; 19:22 Uhr*
_Bosspull. Wipe.
Fehleranalyse:
- Bin der letzte Depp, kein Schwein will mir die Spinnen abnehmen
- Muss jegliche Splitterexplosion wegheilen, Jäger hat vermutlich keine Tab-Taste
- Jäger hat anscheinend doch Tab-Taste, hat aber mich im Target 	
- Jäger hat Splitter-Adds im Target, stirbt durch Brainlagg
- Mana alle,Jäger heilen kostet mehr als Jäger rezzen
- Wipe
_
*17.01.11 &#8211; 19:25 Uhr*
_Entdecken, dass grüne Katze des Jägers Kartoffel heißt. Pullen ohne ein weiteres Wort darüber zu verlieren. Frage mich, ob Kartoffeln auch in Katzenform wachsen. Wipe.
Nächste Fehleranalyse:
- Siehe erste Fehleranalyse
- Bemerke, dass Jäger nach dem reloggen noch weniger Schaden macht, als zuvor
- Jäger verhindert weitere Schadenssteigerung geschickt durch sterben
- Tank wird von Autoreifenwurm getroffen, Mana geht zur Neige
- Drücke Anregen, habe leider Paladin im Target
- Bin oom, sterbe jedoch durch Adds &#8211; Glück gehabt
- Bin tot, hatte Adds, weil der Tank den Todesritter gerezzt hat, schlechter Tausch
- Wipe
_
*17.01.11 &#8211; 19:27 bis 19:37 Uhr*
_Haben Boss niedergezergt. Dropp ist mehr als ernüchternd. Freue mich über 70 Punkte._

*17.01.11 &#8211; 19:37:11 Uhr*
_Stelle fest, dass ich pleite gewiped bin. Freude über 70 Punkte verfliegt schlagartig._


Das Fazit nach dem 1. Boss ist ungewöhnlich. Zuerst einmal sind wir immer noch zu fünft, der Jäger tut uns den Gefallen des leavens nicht, wir haben zusammen mindestens 550g verrepped, ich bin nervlich total am Ende, das Gilden-TS ist mittlerweile Schauplatz von Jubelrufen der Zuhörer, Hasstiraden der Instanzengruppe und dem Kratzen eines TS-Echos.
Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich bekennender Optimist, liebe Optimisten. Ich sagte mir, hey, was soll denn noch passieren?
Offensichtlich ist der Jäger damit überfordert, einfach den AUS-Knopf des PC's zu finden, mein Mana ist schneller leer als Wodka-O auf einer Flatrateparty und ansonsten bin ich in der Instanz so verloren wie Ford Fiesta in Spanien auf einer staubigen Landstraße, dem genau dann er Sprit ausgeht, wenn die nächste Notrufsäule maximale Entfernung hat und man in einem Funkloch steckt.

Währenddessen entdeckt ein Kumpel, der ebenfalls im TS miterlebt, was wir durchleben, im Thrall'schen Handelschannel den Schurken >Achtung<
: &#8222;Shadowdeath" &#8211; welcher Leute für den Schwarzesten aller Tempel rekrutiert. Natürlich sind beide Gleven locked, er nimmt nur 85er mit, hat seinen Kollegen &#8222;Facemeltor"
im Gepäckt und wird trotzdem nicht mal den Instanzeingang finden.

Ihr denkt, das Arsenal der Möglichkeiten, die uns und im speziellen mir das Leben schwer machen, sind ausgeschöpft? Ist der Papst Schweizer? Also &#8211; weiter geht die wilde Fahrt.
Sicherlich kennt ihr die Kristallriesen nach dem 1. Boss, sie schwingen eine gute Kelle, machen ein heftiges Erdbeben, und beschwören explodierende Splitter. Als einziger Range-DD der Gruppe fühlt sich der Jäger gerade so sehr für die Adds verantwortlich, dass er auf sie zuläuft und die Gruppe wiped. Fassungslos mache ich einen Screenshot und lege ihn in dem Ordner ab, in dem ich den Paladin geknipst habe, der den Hexer anschnauzt, warum er denn nicht sheepen würde und unter dessen Foto das Bild des Jägers ist, der in Grim Batol lieber eine Stärke-Waffenkunde Armbrust anzieht, als seinen 346 Bogen zu reparieren.


*17.01.11 &#8211; 19:37 bis 19:53 Uhr*
_Werde 3-mal durch Schieferspinnen getötet. Jäger stirbt unerklärlicherweise beim &#8222;Schinden".
Laufe rein, sterbe ein 4. Mal durch Schieferspinnen. Überlege mir, ob Kugelschreibertinte ausreicht, um mich durch Blutvergiftung zu tötet.
Bemerke, dass ich ein weiteres Mal reparieren muss. Pumpe den Tankdruiden an, mit den Worten: &#8222; Bin schon oft genug durch dich gestorben".
Teleportiere mich nach Ramkahen und repariere. Porte mich zurück, laufe zur Gruppe und sterbe wieder durch Schieferspinnen. Werde gerezzed. Stehen endlich vorm 2. Boss.
Beginne, Bolzenschussgeräte plötzlich sympathisch zu finden.
_
Es knüpft nahtlos an:

_Jäger macht Bodypull und hat 30% Mana auf dem Gewissen. Komme mit Mana nun ganz gut zurecht. 2 DD's sterben
im Kristallsturm. Mana wieder voll. Letzter DD stirbt in Lavapfütze. Tank wird von Steinsplittern getroffen, kassiert Kristallsturm und stirbt in Lavapfütze.
Bin nun auf mich allein gestellt, Luftphase.
Sage Battlerezz auf Tankdruiden an und kommentiere, dass er erst nach dem Kampf benutzt werden soll. Tankdruide nimmt sofort an. Sterbe absichtlich in Lavapfütze, Luftphase.
Bekomme Battlerezz. Überlege, gleich an zunehmen um daraufhin instant wieder zu sterben.
Kontostand sagt: nein._

Es folgt der nächste Versuch:

_Jäger schafft es, mit allen mir gegebenen HoT's in Lavapfütze zu sterben. Finde den &#8222;Ausschlusswahl"-Button nicht. Habe dadurch den Todesritter auf dem Gewissen. Will Manatrank klicken,
bekomme stattdessen 225 Stärke für die nächste Stunde._
_Wipe._


Wie auch immer wir diesen Boss geschafft haben, es hat lange gedauert. Aber es gibt auch erfreuliche Nachrichten. Der Jäger hat sich auf satte 5000 DPS hochgekämpft und macht nun somit 8,7% des Gesamtschadens. Wenn man bedenkt, dass vermutlich die Hälfte vom Pet kommt, bleibt zu vermuten: Pet-KI > Jäger-IQ.
Wir pullen indessen lustig weiter, CC'n eine Gruppe erfolgreich. Der Tankdruide charged die Buße an, wir adden eine weitere Gruppe. Aber wir kämpfen erbarmungslos. Man, wir waren ja so episch.
Bis.. ja, bis Kartoffel bemerkte, dass mein Manabalken wieder einen blauen, 2% dicken Streifen hatte, daraufhin zum nächstbesten Caster gerannt ist und 6 weitere Kollegen auf die Party eingeladen hat. Wipe.


*17.01.11 &#8211; 20:13 bis 20:42 Uhr*
_Stehend endlich vor Ozruk. Wimmere ins Mikro, dass ich Mana reggen muss. Bitte den Jäger, Aspekt der Natur anzuwerfen und den Enrage runter zu schießen. Frage mich, ob Operationen am offenen Herzen genauso kompliziert sind, wie durch den steinernen Kern zu kommen. Entscheide mich, dass ich lieber Herzoperationen machen würde.
Wir pullen. Tank stirbt im 1. AE. Wipe._

_2. Pull. Todesritter und Paladin sterben im 2. AE, verpenne das Elementiumschild, Jäger und ich kriegen Paralyse. Tank stirbt währenddessen im AE . Bekomme 1 Sekunde vor Paralyseablauf 150.000 Schaden reingedrückt. Sterbe.
Habe Lust auf Schokopudding._
_
3. Pull. Habe nur Schnapspralinen gefunden. Hoffe, dass sie mein Elend trotzdem lindern. Todesritter stirbt im AE. Bekomme wieder Paralyse, Tank stirbt währenddessen.
Wipe._

_4. Pull. Mir ist kotzübel von der 2. Packung Pralinen. Tank bekommt AE ab, überlebt jedoch. Bekommt kurz darauf Meelehit und&#8230; stirbt dann doch. Todesritter tankt weiter.
Überlebt erstaunlich lange. Stirbt dann doch im Enrage. Wipe.
_
_5. Pull. Wirke wohl leicht angeheitert, warte vergebens bei 0% Mana, dass der Jäger den Wutanfall runterschießt. Werfe alle CD's an. Bekomme Paralyse. Komme aus Paralyse raus, CD's sind fast abgelaufen. Boss stirbt und droppt Plattengürtel, wollte doch nur einmal was sinnvolles bekommen&#8230;_


Hier nun ein Chatzitat:

Ich: Du hast den Enrage nicht runtergnommen&#8230;
Jäger: Ich unterbreche immer wo geht
Ich: Du solltest aber den Enrage runterschießen.
Jäger: Du hast mir nicht gesagt, was Enrage ist

An dieser Stelle habe ich eine Stichsäge geholt, um die Bissspuren für meinen Kieferorthopäden aufzuheben. Solche Leute bekommen im realen Leben
vermutlich ähnlich blöde Kommentare, wie Johann König, wenn er einkaufen geht.

König: &#8222;Tach Wurstverkäuferfrau, na, wieder am Wurstverkaufen?"
Wurstverkäuferfrau: &#8222;Na König, wieder am rumlungern?"
König: &#8222;Ja sichiiiieee"

König: &#8222;ich hätt' gern 100 Gramm von der groben Fettigen".
Wurstverkäuferfrau: &#8222;Die hat heute Berufsschule".

Und an dieser Stelle kam er. Der point of no return. Es gab kein Zurück mehr. Also gingen wir zum Endboss, das heißt, wir haben es versucht&#8230;
Ich muss dazu sagen, wir hatten die dicke Ogerpatroullie vorsorglich ausgelassen.

Erst nüchtern, dann voller Hysterie vernahm ich einen Satz im TS. Und ich erschaudere immer noch bei dem Wortklang: &#8222;OH GOTT,
KARTOFFEL HAT GEADDED!"
Meine Frage an das Publikum: WIE zur Hölle kann der Frittentiger adden, wenn wir schon fast vorm Boss stehen? Ich meine, schaut
euch mal an wo der rumrennt! Das erinnert mich wieder an den Prüfungsvergleich der 3 beliebtesten Schulsysteme.


*Realschule*
_Ein Bauer erntet jedes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit seine Kartoffeln, da dies bei ihm Tradition ist._
Unterstreichen Sie Objekt, Prädikat, Subjekt, bestimmen sie die Kausalität und kreisen sie das Wort &#8222;Kartoffeln" rot ein.

*Hauptschule*
_Ein Bauer erntet jedes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit seine Kartoffeln._
Unterstreichen Sie Substantive und Verben.

*Waldorfschule*
_Ein Bauer erntet Kartoffeln._
Unterstreiche das Wort &#8222;Kartoffeln", singe ein Lied dazu und tanze deinen Namen.

Und unser Jäger kam definitiv von der Waldorfschule, denn er konnte seinen Namen sehr gut tanzen.


*18.01.11 &#8211; 20:42 bis 21:01 Uhr*
_Glaube, dass der Herzinfarkt nicht mehr weit ist. Hoffe, dass Herzinfarkt und Schlaganfall sich neutralisieren oder zumindest vorher noch ein Bier trinken gehen. Frage mich, ob die beiden Schnapspralinen mögen. Überlege, ob meine vom Schlaganfall zuckende Unterlippe die Wildwuchstaste bedienen könnte. Beschließe vorerst weiter zu leben. Sterbe. Ingame.
Wipe._
_Nächster Versuch. Bin wohl magnetisierend, ziehe Adds an wie Scheißhausfliegen.
__Addphase gut überstanden. Tank und ich jedenfalls. DD's von Steinbrocken erschlagen. Endlich genug Mana. Tank stirbt im Machtgriff, ich auch,
hmpf, doch kein Mana mehr.

Laufe rein. Will dem Jäger raten sich in Frittenfett umzubennen und der Gilde Pommes beizutreten. Lasse es und esse eine Schnapspraline.
Stehe wieder vorm Boss, will noch etwas essen, doch es wird schon gepullt. Nach 8 Minuten liegt der Boss endlich. Schweife ab in ein fernes Land. Bemerke, dass es Köln ist und komme schlagartig zurück. Der Loot ist wie zu erwarten scheiße. Freue mich, jetzt nervlich auf die Arbeitswelt vorbereitet zu sein. Erwarte immer noch Herzinfarkt.
Frage im TS, ob sie mich eigentlich verarschen wollten und ob ich ihnen den Screeshot von Kartoffel eingerahmt per Post zukommen lassen soll. Bin total alle und stehen neben mir. Begrüße mich und frag wie's denn so geht.

Verlasse kommentarlos die Gruppe und ganke mit meinem 85er Todesritter Nachtelfen auf einem französischen Rollenspielserver._

*18.01 &#8211; 01:34 Uhr*
_Träume von einer Welt ohne Jäger. Erinnere mich an Hexerund Todesritter.
Träume lieber von einer Welt ohne Hexer und Todesritter.
Erinnere mich wieder an Jäger. Träume von einem Löschvirus, dass nur Jäger befällt.
Erinnere mich an Schurken, Druiden, Paladine, Priester und Krieger. Muss sauer aufstoßen.
Denke an einen Magier, der einen Tisch stellt. Wenigstens einer der seine Klasse spielen kann.
_

-


An dieser Stelle: 

Gruß an meine Gilde und danke für den &#8222;besonderen" Abend


----------



## Cantharion (20. Januar 2011)

Geile Geschichte und ein dickes + für die Johann König Zitate.
sind dann bei 10/10 und einem dicken +


----------



## Rocodo (21. Januar 2011)

Saugeil, danke dafür.


----------

